# largest tomato competition



## kanehduhbuz (Aug 26, 2007)

:ignore: hello growers - whos interested  in a competion to grow the biggest, bestest tomato? now that this seasons just about over, we could start now and get a tomato grow for everyone to start on the same date (i.e. - start your seed date - jan.31/08) biggest tomato wins . lots of time to think about it, set guidlines, etc. since i grow tomatos every year, count me in.  :woohoo:


----------



## Mutt (Aug 27, 2007)

no garden this year, but sounds really cool. Good luck.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Mar 20, 2008)

:hubba: o.k. - checked the in-door start up dates for a bunch of fruits, veggies + flowers - so yesterday, i started up some tomato beef steaks seeds + other items. they will all be going outside in late may. i will be putting  1 tomato plant into a container (pics to follow) + the rest will go into the garden.  lets all grooooow healthy -  :watchplant:


----------



## Beer_Guy (Mar 23, 2008)

I started mine Feb 26th. Growing "Big Zack", 5 plants so far about 6 inches tall. Probably setting out in May also. I'll join the competition.... :hubba:
Pictures soon.


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, I will hop in for sure!  I have some really cool tomato and lettuce seeds now that the misses says I am not allowed to have the reefer indoors anymore...

So, I guess I will start a few tomato seeds this week and hop on the bandwagon!  Here is a pic of some hydroponic lettuce I just got done harvesting and there are more seedlings in the works as well...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey looks good DL..okay guys I started a few tamato plants a week ago and I too will be outside in may...Im in....pics later


----------



## smokybear (Mar 31, 2008)

I would start a garden but I'm about to relocate. I will be following the thread though. Good luck and keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 4, 2008)

Here are the pics of Mine...I will be useing  MG and they will be planted in Top secret Home Made soil...Good luck everyone


----------



## dmack (Apr 8, 2008)

Will try my hand at tomatoes this year and would love to join the grow off. Just purchased a strawberry plant too and plan on having about 12 more or so of different veggies and fruits.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2008)

mine are starting to take off...another week and will start giving nutes..Good Luck Friends


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2008)

Looks to be a cold night..this year is a bit slow..I still plan on keeping these inside until May maybe midmay..LOL..that was funny to type..Heres My Early Girl..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 28, 2008)

I must be the only one playN


----------



## Beer_Guy (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm still here, my "big zac's" are almost a foot tall now. I forgot to take pics while they were seedlings. They are outside right now, but bringing them in for the next 2 nights because of predicted cold weather.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 30, 2008)

Im in. I am picking up my seeds tonight and getting everything set up. I love gardening, this should be alot of fun.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 2, 2008)

i got a beat up baby from the grocery store. half the shoots were bent over and looked pitiful. i took her because she looked like she needed the most help! ill get a photo of her soon.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 2, 2008)

my father and i finally got a garden in, i will have photos of it and the inground plants... all organic and i will give details when i get there. we just got 30 inground and might go for more. our record at the house was 200 and all got over 8 ft until they just grew out of the cages and back down.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for join in TOA....There still a threat of frost here as well ..I may keep mine in Veg room for another week..Good luck to all


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 8, 2008)

My onions are up and doing well, just waiting on the peas. I am going to start my tomato plants this weekend. I am going with an local heirloom beefsteak. Should be great eating and make lots of sauce for the winter. My wife and I are putting in the recession garden this year!!


----------



## Mutt (May 8, 2008)

Oh what the hell...
Will post a pic up l8r...tossed some maters, cucumbers, and cayenne peppers into some poo n dirt to see what happens.
Everyones plants are lookin good   Keep it green


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 8, 2008)

Hey thanks for join in  Mutt..this is fun..I plan on putN mine into its final spot ouside this weekend..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 9, 2008)

Okay here is Mine ready to go out MayB Sunday..I still need to till in some more POO.. Lets see some Pics ...Who is going to fruit first?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 14, 2008)

ok heres the garden i was talking about- finished a new row yesterday. admented with mushroom compost cow manure vermeculite screened topsoil and potting mix with lime. tilled around all the plants and dug these holes deep. i will have a couple of these plants going for the competition. beefsteak and mortgage lifters.

and wer' off!
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showgallery.php/cat/583 click link for gallery images of process







garden shot before new row.






new row






will be mulching and updating the further i get.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 15, 2008)

I'm in...........................

New garden, new country.

Moneymaker, won't be winning any prizes

Roma, for preserving

Beefsteak....................................come on!!!!!!!!!!!!

1 more but the name escapes me, now known as Long Shot

may the best fruit win


----------



## bud.uncle (May 15, 2008)

A few more pics

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

not loading

will try l8ter

sorry


----------



## md.apothecary (May 15, 2008)

I should have found this thread earlier... Im a tomato expert  hehe


----------



## bud.uncle (May 16, 2008)

Try again..........................


----------



## bud.uncle (May 16, 2008)

oooooops


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 16, 2008)

Planted mine already. My onions are going along real nice and my peas are jumping right up already. I need to get started on a smaller patch for little things and get my potatoes in soon. I will get some pics up when everything is finished up. Happy growing everyone!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 16, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Try again..........................


 

 ..good luck bud


----------



## bud.uncle (May 16, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> oooooops


















http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/data/581/Toms.jpg

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/data/581/Absolut_ly.jpg

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/data/581/Little_Helpers.jpg

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/data/581/what_is_it.jpg


----------



## bud.uncle (May 16, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> ..good luck bud



with the uploading

or the toms?

:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 16, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> with the uploading
> 
> or the toms?
> 
> :hubba:


 

:rofl: ...with Both my Friend ...I may have shocked mine by not harding it off...:holysheep: ...I will watch it over this weekend and post a pic Sunday..Thanks for playN bud.uncle:48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 16, 2008)

i cant wait for these babies to start boomin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


if the grow is half as nice as the last's you will all be soon suprised


----------



## bud.uncle (May 17, 2008)

ok ok ok

So.................

At what time/date can we start to post our excuses.........................?

The reasons why

"Oh it's been such a poor Summer"

"I broke my ankle and couldn't keep with the water/feed schedule"


etc etc etc

Of course personally I would never stoop to using excuses.



All of mine will be genuine...........................................

Sorry all

but the shout box is down and ~I'm in withdrawal

Will try n drum up at least 1 more competitor (hippy)

catch u all l8ters


----------



## Fadeux (May 17, 2008)

Im going to try and cross "Northern Lights" with heirloom tomatoes. Can you imagine how fantastic those BLTs would be?


----------



## bud.uncle (May 17, 2008)

lol 

Simpsons any1

tomwackoooooos


----------



## bud.uncle (May 17, 2008)

Long Shot











:hubba:


----------



## smokybear (May 17, 2008)

Looking good everyone. Great work. Take care and be safe.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2008)

trying to add more fotos, this baby is really taking off! and we have had rain the past two days here and been cloudy longer. i admented this soil with mushroom compost and vermeculite and it is really liking it! the stalk foto shows my thumb bent over, it is even fatter in person and was skinny and weak as can be before the two treatments of pinching. now its grown 4X the og size and is getting stronger everyday!

heres what i got out the pond yesterday:


----------



## bud.uncle (May 19, 2008)

were you using hemp seed as ground bait?


----------



## Melissa (May 21, 2008)

*nice fish !!anyhows am i to late to join in ????*


----------



## bud.uncle (May 21, 2008)

As far as I am concerned Mel 

come on in..................................................

what you got growin???????????


should we be worried????????

I've already hinted that I may resort too using excuses


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 21, 2008)

LOL, I have a few excuses written down on punch cards and ready to use. Hey Melissa, grow on!!


----------



## bud.uncle (May 21, 2008)

wana play snap with them

lol


----------



## CANABIAN (May 21, 2008)

I actually went down to a garden center on the weekend after trying some really nice Juicy Fruit herb.  Anyways, I picked up 3 diff types of tomatoes, I forget the names, but they are on the container still.  I also got some watermelon and some green pepper plants.  They are tiny and were $1.50.  So far i've just put them in the kitchen window and had the window open durring the day (has been really nice sunny days but still to early here to put them outside) 

I'll enter this, I'm sure I won't endup with the biggest/nicest tomato, but I'm sure I'll learn alot about growing in the process.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 21, 2008)

CANABIAN said:
			
		

> I'll enter this, I'm sure I won't endup with the biggest/nicest tomato, but I'm sure I'll learn alot about growing in the process.



You never know, but I am sure you will have a great time in the process. I know I will. :farm:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 21, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *nice fish !!anyhows am i to late to join in ????*


 
No way melissa..thanks for join N in...be sure to post your plant...Good luck GIRL


----------



## Bella420 (May 22, 2008)

I'm not even thinking about joining in on this one LOL I am starting a garden but its my first garden ever so I am quite nervous LOL but I am gonna keep eye on yalls to compare to mine.  All this is new to me and I have never really had a green thumb per se but I am learning a lot... 
Thanks!


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

Biggest tomatoe huh.

I only planted cherries and grapes this year... :cry:

I was going to do heirlooms and romas as well, but never got around to it.

Anyway.  If you all dont mind, I will hang around and watch.


----------



## Melissa (May 22, 2008)

*thanks guys for letting me in   you certainly have nothing to worry about shes tiny compared to your lot ,,,but u never no she might just take off :giggle: any way here she is 3 weeks old ,,shes a gardeners delight and 10 inches tall 14 in the pot  and getting ready to go out side :hubba:


*


good luck ev1 

hey bella come on in now u have seen how small mine is :giggle:


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 22, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *thanks guys for letting me in  you certainly have nothing to worry about shes tiny compared to your lot ,,,but u never no she might just take off :giggle: any way here she is 3 weeks old ,,shes a gardeners delight and 10 inches tall 14 in the pot and getting ready to go out side :hubba:*


 
hey melissa
hate to break this to ya
gardeners delight is a cherry tomatoe  

but on the upside, very tasty


----------



## Melissa (May 22, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> hey melissa
> hate to break this to ya
> gardeners delight is a cherry tomatoe
> 
> but on the upside, very tasty


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
oh well it wont be getting to big then :giggle:


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 22, 2008)

the plant will as its a vine rather than a bush
but the toms will only be small
maybe you should start a tastiest tom comp


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

Ok ok ok

have a look at my Tom Tubes


Thing is I am not gona put the Toms in them

Can you guess what's goin in instead?


----------



## Melissa (May 23, 2008)

*erm let me think ?????? no dont know :rofl:
i like the look of them ,very cool for them precious weeds we all like to preserve :giggle:*


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

OK Ok

move along

Thread closed

I win


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 23, 2008)

Lol,if It Isnt Weed,its A Tomato Plant,if Its Not A Tomato Plant,then A Cherry Tomato Plant.they Look Great =)


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

Ever look at some of your larger tomatoes and wonder if they&#8217;d be in the running for the Guinness Book of World Records?

Well unless they&#8217;re over 7 pounds, 12 ounces&#8212;yes folks, that&#8217;s a good-sized newborn baby&#8212;you&#8217;re out of luck.

Gordon Graham of Edmond, Oklahoma, holds the honour of growing the world&#8217;s largest tomato, which he harvested from his backyard greenhouse back in 1986.

Graham grew it on the theory that if he kept letting the plant get bigger, it&#8217;d be strong enough to hold, you guessed it, a big tomato.

And the theory paid off, although not before a storm blew over the entire 12-14 foot vine into his cantaloupes. He gave up on the tomato plant, but the future world&#8217;s largest tomato had other ideas and just kept growing on its own until one day, it came time to free it from the vine.

In fact, the entire plant became record-setting when it grew to 53 feet and 6 inches, the longest tomato vine ever grown.

Graham was honoured for his efforts by Miracle-Gro, who presented him with an identical in size, weight, and shape epoxy replica of his perishable feat; he jokes that it&#8217;s great fun travelling through airports with it, as it never ceases to confound personnel.

Not surprisingly, he also became the man to beat in Miracle-Gro&#8217;s $100,000 tomato-growing contest, but the closest competitors didn&#8217;t even come within a pound of Graham&#8217;s formidable fruit; the contest has since been discontinued, so now your only hope is to leap right into the hallowed halls of Guinness.

Best of luck!


originally posted at

hxxp://www.tomatocasual.com/2007/09/05/world%E2%80%99s-largest-tomato/


change the xx for tt


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2008)

Sorry Friends I have been real busy as of late...Kids all most out of school:yay: and heading to Aunties and or Grandpas. ..I also did not know how my plant would take to the move outside..I planted her with my GIANT pumkins so you guys/gals can whatch them both:hubba: ..Also tilled up larger garden for my peppers,onions,corn, and what ever comes along..I also have a special place for My Favorite plant The "HERB":rofl: ...check back later



PS...I think pictures of the plant along the grow here is needed for compitition..IMO..


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 30, 2008)

Looking great 4u2smoke!! I put 24 "Big Boy's" in for my sauce tomatoes lastnight and also 4 Heirloom Brandywine's for my slicers (yuuuummmmyyyy.) I think we are pretty safe on frost's up here now. My neighbor jumped the gun and her tomato plants had 3 pretty heavy frost's this week and seemed to be doing just fine. In a couple weeks I will find a home for my herb as well. I will get some pic's up shortly of the gardens; probably just individual plants because my garden can be seen right from the road.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello friends...Here is my update...they are starting to get flowers on her..Pumkins waitN 4 SUN:hairpull: ..Rainy..Cool..and windy at times..Hope next week is better.. ..also showing my Sauce Garden laid out and ready for the HEAT..Thanks for looking


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok

and so it starts

the excuses

I have been on a 10 day road trip

my wife assured me she was more than capable of lookin after a few toms.....

so she rings n says I have tied them up for you as they are going mad

so

I will upload some pics asap

this may just give you a clue



more l8terzzzzzzzzzz when I'm straight


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 9, 2008)

I just started my Beef Tomatos .


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 13, 2008)

man I want to jump in on this! Im already eatin 'maters!
Oh and the ones you see in the cab are clones from my outdoor betterboys.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks for playN TURKEYNECK..is the first pic your TOM of choice?...those Look  2B YUMMY...keep us posted my friend with pics we hope..Good luck


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 14, 2008)

No,  those are just some pix I had available to get the ball rolling..
I'll post some fresh photos of the progress soon.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)

*Ok OK*

So, 

I found time today to try n put the mess straight.
Boy, and was it a mess.
These buggers are growin fast, n my trip away had left them neglected.
Side shoots galore.
Oh, where to start.

In the end I just had to be brutal.

The followin pics are not really aimed at the toms, but its the same vicinity.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 16, 2008)

nice garden bud..realy like the second row...love the DIRTY hands..LOL...


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks 4u2

You can see the 3rd row

:hubba: here:hubba: 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27148


----------



## Hick (Jun 16, 2008)

..You folks just aren't fertilizing properly.. ...


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 16, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..You folks just aren't fertilizing properly.. ...


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## kanehduhbuz (Jun 19, 2008)

hello fellow growers .   sorry about not posting anything, anywhere for the past few months, but our computer went nuts + needed fixing. i do believe everything is now o.k., so lets get this tomato a growin.   in the beginning, i started a bunch of veggies in my grow room. they went nuts + grew way to big, to early, so i had to take the tomatos (may 1st) + plant them, laying sideways in the ground, they were so tall. then the weather here turned quite cold - many mid - may nites, temps were very close to freezing. still is cold. lots + lots of rain. the other day a heavy hail fell - very rare for that to occur here. the weather may be lousy for us,  but the garden is quite happy about it.  all these pics were taken back on the 8th of june. will update in a couple weeks. great growin everyone - just luv  those gardens u guys got goin.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 22, 2008)

Just out of the garden.....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 23, 2008)

for some reason i feel closer to you hick.... only a downwoods boy would even consider growin in a container like that.


I LIKE IT!

i havent even had time to update, but i will


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 23, 2008)

Here s a shot for you..I am so proud of this pic..


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 24, 2008)

4u2

superb

well done m8

has hippy been givin u tips?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 24, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Just out of the garden.....



they look just great

mine are not even showin any sign of changing colour yet

"green fried tomatoes"

any1?


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 24, 2008)

My plant has yet to grow even flowers =(


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 24, 2008)

*UP here we cant even start, unless indoors or a greenhouse, before june and most importantly, my OldLady says I am to stay the heck out of her garden :angrywife:

However, I found 4 tiny seedlings abandoned by the composter and put em here by the patio.  The OldLady doesnt like it much, kinda like its competition with Her garden or something, and it takes up some of Her lawn :hubba: 

In the background is Puffin's punkin patch.  Unknow strains of pumpkins, goards, squash, watermellon, cantalope, etc.  I just throw all kinds of seeds back here and they grow, cross breed and end up being food for the deer.  I like to watch em cover the yard, that much less I have to cut.

the two on the left are tomatoes and the two on the right are peppers. they are just 23 days old today, notice a couple flowers on all, and peppers on the plant left.   As fast as the they are growing, I'll be eating them before september I'd say, but I dont really get much chance to garden with the OldLadys prohibitions eh, and have little experience with garden veggies *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 24, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> 4u2
> 
> superb
> 
> ...


 
 I wish my friend...But the user manual doesnt go into each seting..I even called Sony and asked them what settng is best to Take pics of MJ...They said they will get back with me...but thanks for the good words


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 24, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *UP here we cant even start, unless indoors or a greenhouse, before june and most importantly, my OldLady says I am to stay the heck out of her garden :angrywife:*
> 
> _*However, I found 4 tiny seedlings abandoned by the composter and put em here by the patio. The OldLady doesnt like it much, kinda like its competition with Her garden or something, and it takes up some of Her lawn :hubba: *_
> 
> ...


 
hey thanks for playN Puff..those look great..keep us posted


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 25, 2008)

Well friends, the garden is doing well in spite of the lack of sun lately. I had one heck of a time with cucumber beetles but that may be under control now. I will get some pictures taken tonight and upload tomorrow morning. I hope everyone's garden is doing well.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 25, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> they look just great
> 
> mine are not even showin any sign of changing colour yet
> 
> ...


 
Me too, LOL I got one harvested and it was just a cherry tomato but I have a ton of green ones. My broccoli I have harvested about 5 times already but the tomatos are a bit slower.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey folks!  No tomatoes for me yet... I did get a chance to speak with someone who holds the number 3 spot in the world for largest pumpkin last week though!  He grows everything organically and foliar feeds with his own, full strength teas... That is the biggest part of growing big he says.  The rest is a secret.   haha.  Either way, I am going to be making some teas and we'll see how my tomates react!  

Looks good so far everyone!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks DLtoker... know him..also  know who has the largest..I grow GIANT pumkns and make my own secret tea...My largest so far was 520 lbs.. I plan to top that this year..Thanks for shareing


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 25, 2008)

Grape tomato plant:ignore: :ignore: :watchplant: :chillpill: :chuck: :48: 


Good morning MP


----------



## snuggles (Jun 25, 2008)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Hey folks!  No tomatoes for me yet... I did get a chance to speak with someone who holds the number 3 spot in the world for largest pumpkin last week though!  He grows everything organically and foliar feeds with his own, full strength teas... That is the biggest part of growing big he says.  The rest is a secret.   haha.  Either way, I am going to be making some teas and we'll see how my tomates react!
> 
> Looks good so far everyone!



I make teas all the time but never foliar fed with them....hmmm something new to try. But I am 100% organic and I love it, more work but I enjoy getting out there and working, so much for being a lazy pothead LOL. I also highly recommend FFs Peace of Mind series for top feeding, stuff works wonders IMO.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 25, 2008)

Peace of mind is wonderful. In fact I was going to top dress my maters with it tonight.


----------



## Melissa (Jun 26, 2008)

Cornellius said:
			
		

> My plant has yet to grow even flowers =(


 

me too cornellius when she was indoors i got 2 flowers  now shes outdoors just gone crazy with growth but no flowers or toms:fid:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 29, 2008)

Man mine are puttin off more than I can handle...Ive been forcing tomatoes on everybody I know.. since my last post Ive moved the cuttings out of my veg cab(room for other things and they have more than tripled in size and are starting to bloom. I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 30, 2008)

Hers my official unofficial entry:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 30, 2008)

hey Trillion  thats a MONSTER..No way..I quit


----------



## juicebox (Jun 30, 2008)

plants are lookin good.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 8, 2008)

okay sorry  havent updated in a while..still no tomms on. she is gettN bushy.I do have a pumkn ready to open and it's in the right place too.Just need to hope a male flower pops up before hers:hubba: .I am feelng good about this pumkin..heres some shots. My pumkins always start out nitro burnt due to the secret mix..Tommato doesnt seem to mind it. but then explode with growth. another week and Im sure she will flower...thanks for looking..


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 8, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> okay sorry havent updated in a while..still no tomms on. she is gettN bushy.I do have a pumkn ready to open and it's in the right place too.Just need to hope a male flower pops up before hers:hubba: .I am feelng good about this pumkin..heres some shots. My pumkins always start out nitro burnt due to the secret mix..Tommato doesnt seem to mind it. but then explode with growth. another week and Im sure she will flower...thanks for looking..


 

Great looking garden MR. Green Thumb..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2008)

and still no toms:holysheep: ..lots of flowers..another week these should pull a good LB each...and my pumkin will reach 600 lbs..just watch and learn ..had to put rebar in to help support the plant:hubba: Good luck


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 16, 2008)

Hahah.  TOA, that tom. is so small!   And everyone else, looking good so far... :ccc:

My Purple Calabash plants are massive this year.  Like, largest tomato plants I have ever seen.  Hopefully the fruit will resemble what I have seen so far.  Pics tomorrow!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 16, 2008)

my dad just harvested some MONSTERS...if I wasnt an honest guy....I mean these things are huge, kinda seedy IMO but large..tasty though


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 16, 2008)

is it to late to put my garden in on this? i'll take some pics tomorrow got some good thc tomatoes growing, jk they're just plain tomatoes and a little bit of everything else.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 17, 2008)

Never too late friend. I will get my pics up soon. I am pulling onions in a week or two and have already been eating yellow squash and grating zucchini squash for bread. I think it will be a good year for corn too, its already chest high and no tassels yet. getting excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 17, 2008)

Can you mail me some of those thc tomatoes???


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 17, 2008)

ya we've been eatin alot of squash and zucchini the last week or so, cucumbers, potatos. green beans.. corns dragin its feet. i have some tomatoes we tried in those planters that hang from a tree. (not my idea) at first me thought ok this isn't going to work nut know its puttin out more tomatoes than the ones in the ground.. i'll put some pics up later


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 17, 2008)

I did grew big tomatoes in past,  I do have problem taste it, most of time it taste nothing, I like it ripe, when you smell the tomoato on the center of it, when it smell good and sweet, it iwll taste good, but bigger tomatoes usually taste nothing,   if anyone know how to fix that, let me know  I might join hmm


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 17, 2008)

Alot of the problem with tomatoes not having much flavor is that most are hybrids now. If you look for some heirloom tomatoes which favor your area papa you will then bite into something that tastes gooooooooooooooooooooood!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 17, 2008)

* :farm: I have 2 little plants about 5 ft tall, just covered with little green tomatoes and yellow flowers :watchplant: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 17, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 17, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> ostpicsworthless:


 
*Ok, here are a couple pics of the rescued tomatoe plants.  I put em too close together but I didnt expect em to get this big[much bigger than those in the OldLady's garden]*

*these are right behind the house, just off the patio and growing huge.  I hope the tomatoes taste better than the OldLady's too  :rofl:*


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 17, 2008)

Posting pictures tomorrow hippy.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 17, 2008)

I didn't grow any Tomato's this yr !  Beside it hard to grow tomato's in Adobe that crack in different ways after watering and these cracks r deep and wide and I taken all my OLD Potting soil and put it in my garden area so I can turn it into the soil for next yr grow..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 17, 2008)

Here some Pix of what my ground looks like even if it not my garden area this all over the place and the last pix of the garden where I put the potting soil at for next yr Tomato's grow.. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

Beef Tomato


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 24, 2008)

Im not in this 'show your biggies'

But here is my first beef steak.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 24, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> ostpicsworthless:




Had some serious BLIGHT issues....................................

Will try n get some pics up soon...................

You can all have a laugh


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 27, 2008)

Just a couple I picked today.

The blue spots are the remnants of Bordeaux mixture that I had to use to fight off _*BLIGHT*_ :shocked: 

Going down to the patch later to try and tidy up a bit.

I have never seen_ Blight_ hit so hard and fast as this before. :shocked:  

I seriously thought I was going to lose all my plants.  

I had to remove a lot of infected leaves.

Will take some snaps for you later.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 27, 2008)

*Blight*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*
Blight* refers to a specific symptom affecting plants in response to infection by a pathogenic organism.

It is simply a rapid and complete chlorosis, browning, then death of plant tissues such as leaves, branches, twigs, or floral organs.[1] Accordingly, many diseases that primarily exhibit this symptom are called blights. Several notable examples are:

* Late blight of potato, caused by the water mold Phytophthora infestans (Mont.) de Bary, the disease which led to the Great Irish Famine

* Southern corn leaf blight, caused by the fungus Cochliobolus heterostrophus (Drechs.) Drechs, anamorph Bipolaris maydis (Nisikado & Miyake) by the bacterium Erwinia amylovora (Burrill) Winslow et al., is the most severe disease of pear and also is found in apple and raspberry, among others.

* Bacterial leaf blight of rice, caused by the bacterium Xanthomonas oryzae (Uyeda & Ishiyama) Dowson.[2]

* Early blight of potato and *tomato*, caused by species of the ubiquitous fungal genus Alternaria

On leaf tissue, symptoms of blight are the initial appearance of lesions which rapidly engulf surrounding tissue. However, leaf spot may, in advanced stages, expand to kill entire areas of leaf tissue and thus exhibit blight symptoms!!

Diseases and pests

* Main article: List of tomato diseases​*
Tomato cultivars vary widely in their resistance to disease. Modern hybrids focus on improving disease resistance over the heirloom plants. One common tomato disease is tobacco mosaic virus, and for this reason smoking or use of tobacco products are discouraged around tomatoes, although there is some scientific debate over whether the virus could possibly survive being burned and converted into smoke.[3] Various forms of mildew and blight are also common tomato afflictions, which is why tomato cultivars are often marked with a combination of letters which refer to specific disease resistance. The most common letters are: V - verticillium wilt, F - fusarium wilt strain I, FF - fusarium wilt strain I & II, N - nematodes, T - tobacco mosaic virus, and A - alternaria.

Another particularly dreaded disease is curly top, carried by the beet leafhopper, which interrupts the lifecycle, ruining a nightshade plant as a crop. As the name implies, it has the symptom of making the top leaves of the plant wrinkle up and grow abnormally.

Some common tomato pests are cutworms, tomato hornworms and tobacco hornworms, aphids, cabbage loopers, whiteflies, tomato fruitworms, flea beetles, red spider mite, slugs,[4] and Colorado potato beetles.


*My BLIGHT INFECTED TOMATOES*​


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 28, 2008)

Man.....I still dont Have any on yet..


How about the smallest?...lol...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2008)

Heres a THC Tomato...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2008)

sorry my bad


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

Latest update


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

Beef Tomatos   :hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 31, 2008)

I can see they are tomatoes without you needing to point to them


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 31, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I can see they are tomatoes without you needing to point to them


 



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 



I thaught those was GREEN Apples


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 31, 2008)

After further investigation I too Have some Beef Stake's on..look some what like yours KGB...Sure Glad I didn't post mine..lol...


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I can see they are tomatoes without you needing to point to them


 


HIE needs all the help he can get. lol


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 31, 2008)

I may not have the biggest..but so far I have the most! hehe ULSERS..that is


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 31, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I may not have the biggest..but so far I have the most! hehe ULSERS..that is


 

yeah..lol..i thaught you was going to say teeth ....you have least..lol..


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 9, 2008)

Beef Tomato Update.. Enjoy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2008)

Still Working On Them...CAN YOU TELL THE MALE FROM FEMALE ON PUMKINS?..ALSO AS YOU CAN SEE IM CROSSING MY PUMKIN WITH MY TOMATO PLANT...WISH ME LUCK


----------



## Melissa (Aug 10, 2008)

*my plants dead :not even 1 tiny tom formed itself :fid:

so goodluck guys n girls eace:*

*yes 4u2smoke them pumkins are certainly showing whose who ,,,,and 
:holysheep: tomatoe pumpkins now that would be fun to see :48:
goodluck *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 10, 2008)

*I've got a few tomatoes going and quite a few peppers.  I didnt know tomatoes grew sooo big and the 2 plants are crowded together as 1 now,  The little red pepper plant in middle gave me 2 nice peppers already and the big pepper plant on right has many baseball size peppers formed.  I took a couple tomatoes toooo early and have em on counter turning ripe.  I think it almost as fun to grow something to eat as it is to grow something to smoke :hubba: *


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 10, 2008)

man the damn squirels got all my tomoatos, if not for the other houses behind me i'd be eatin them,


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 10, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yeah..lol..i thaught you was going to say teeth ....you have least..lol..


 
haha "aint that the tooth..." I mean _truth..  _


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 22, 2008)

beefsteak bigguns over 2 pounders

and cherry tom now


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome Back my friend.....I sure Missed you..Hope is all well now..Lets smoke some and move on huh?


The BHC just wasnt the same....wheres My shirt?..lol..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 24, 2008)

workin on it brother...in due time- were gunna have a contest for the logo comming up as well.

good things come to those who wait


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2008)

Mine are prety sad ...lots of growth and nothing red yet...maybe they crossed with my pumkin..:hubba: ..sure are getting a lot of rain..enjoy friends


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 30, 2008)

Been real busy with 1 thing or another

but have been pullin some Toms from the patch

despite a second bad attack of BLIGHT


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## greendave (Sep 2, 2008)

im in australian and just put in some ox-heart tomato seeds. Can i play? lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 2, 2008)

greendave said:
			
		

> im in australian and just put in some ox-heart tomato seeds. Can i play? lol


BUT








​


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 2, 2008)

I will get some pics up for you guys soon. I have picked, peeled, cooked, and made sauce from 80+ tomato's so far this season, I have 200+ to go . Also 160+ pounds of green beans (gave a lot away kept, blanched and froze about 50 pounds for my wife and I) and also picked 7 feed bags full of corn yesterday morning. So far it has been a good year.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 3, 2008)

I thought bud had a big garden but it sounds like your garden is the length of an average airport runway :rofl:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 3, 2008)

It has kept me pretty busy so far. I would love to take pictures, but it is a dead give away if anyone around me is on here. Little by little my wife and I are homesteading; we both have wanted to do this so we thought now is better time than never. I give ALOT of vegetables away to friends and neighbors and keep enough for us till the next festival begins lol. Next year I will have 8 or 10 chickens for eggs, a couple pigs (for my belly) a couple sheep and a couple goats (I hate mowing the lawn) and also I loooooooove fresh cheese.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 3, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> It has kept me pretty busy so far. I would love to take pictures, but it is a dead give away if anyone around me is on here. Little by little my wife and I are homesteading; we both have wanted to do this so we thought now is better time than never. I give ALOT of vegetables away to friends and neighbors and keep enough for us till the next festival begins lol. Next year I will have 8 or 10 chickens for eggs, a couple pigs (for my belly) a couple sheep and a couple goats (I hate mowing the lawn) and also I loooooooove fresh cheese.



We have 4 chicks n a little cock more than enough eggs for a growing family, thought about pigs, cheap enough here to buy from friends, havin bacon and ham hanging in the barn is excellent but the bacon disappears far to fast As for goats, your welcome to them, use big chains, or they will eat everything that you do not want them to eat..................


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 3, 2008)

Electronet, a solar fencer, and a .22 rifle will keep them in line  just kiddin.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 3, 2008)

Did I mention the smell..........................?



oh la la


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 3, 2008)

we use to have a couple goats on a dairy farm i worked on, i just thought they were the coolest little critters. They are a pain in the rear but cute.. lol.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 4, 2008)

So any of u doing inside Grow ? 
Here a pix of mine..
3 Hybrid Excellent,  and 3 Old Tyme Favorite.
Under 400 watts MH 15/9 and in Soil. MG food.  No way will I use FF that food is for my MJ grow..
These Pix are about 2 weeks old and I will get some more later.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 4, 2008)

I am going to over the winter. I was thinking about putting in a couple pepper plants and tomato plants with the MJ  maybe even some mint for tea. Can't wait to get my new room built.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 4, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I am going to over the winter. I was thinking about putting in a couple pepper plants and tomato plants with the MJ  maybe even some mint for tea. Can't wait to get my new room built.


 
2 time growing inside tomatoe's under lights
the first round was when I was expermenting with the beginning of growing MJ had a plant in there but didn't produce big tomatoe's and was using CFL's, so this time maybe with these lights will work like it does with MJ..

Practice makes Prefect.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 4, 2008)

*My tomatoes are excellent, My Lab picked the biggest one so far, for His dinner salad I guess :rofl: I will take a couple pics here in a while *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 5, 2008)

Mine are still green, I think im growing dwarf giant beefsteaks :rofl:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 5, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *My tomatoes are excellent, My Lab picked the biggest one so far, for His dinner salad I guess :rofl: I will take a couple pics here in a while *



My 2 labs love yellow squash, green beans, tomato juice and corn on the cob. They sit there and watch my wife and I work on our veggies because they know we will give them some and they will clean the floor up with any that fall. They are good girls, crazy as hell still but very good girls.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 6, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> My 2 labs love yellow squash, green beans, tomato juice and corn on the cob. They sit there and watch my wife and I work on our veggies because they know we will give them some and they will clean the floor up with any that fall. They are good girls, crazy as hell still but very good girls.


 
And there as Good as a Garbage Disposal with out Clogging up the 
Drain..:hubba:


----------



## greendave (Sep 6, 2008)

anyone got a surefire way to germinate tomato seeds?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2008)

put them in soil..add a little water..sure fire


----------



## Melissa (Sep 8, 2008)

*hey 4u2sm0ke 

how did the sexing of the pumpkins turnout ??

:48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey melissa...I was wondering if anyone remembered..lol...I have some real good ones...I will post pics when I harvest My Ladie outside...I should get a few over 100lbs each...My tomatoes still green..anyway hope you have a great week..thanks for the intrest


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> put them in soil..add a little water..sure fire


:farm: What is the BEST way to harvest tomato seeds? I have just bought plants before, I have two delious plant this year, I would like to keep. COULD I CLONE?:watchplant: 

:headbang2: :stoned: :tokie: :headbang: :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes you can...and its a good way to practice..I would take tomatoseeds and place them on papper towel to dry...then save them in cool dark place until next spring..but IMO  plants are cheap and all ready to be planted..I do harvest and sell Pumkin seeds..But Tomato seeds ..lots of work..just my thoughts...


take care and be safe


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 10, 2008)

Are they heirloom tomato plants? If not, if they are hybrids, don't bother saving the seeds, your results will be all over the map. If they are heirlooms than leave them on the plant till they are about to fall off and are wilted. Take the seeds out of the tomato and leave them in their pulp. Put them in a tupperware container, with the pulp still, till they ferment. Than you can wash them off and let them dry like 4u2smoke stated and store them.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok here a update of my Tomato's plants that I am growing inside..
The Tallest plant is the oldest Aug. 3 and it is already showing her yellow flowers and the others is Aug.26.
I am going to have tomato's by Thanksgiving :hubba: 
I am using reg soil and MG Nuts. and 14/10 lites, 400 watts MH.
I have notice that when I watch them everyday they don't grow as good and if I go and leave them alone and check them once a week they show there growing better. So I water once a week and Don't Peep on them they like that..
They are show off..:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2008)

hey FlyingHigh    glad to see you are making use of the room...good luck on these...I will be watching..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Smoke!!    I figure since I Kicked up the electric a yr ago on growing I didn't want to have a big drop, so I decided to grow indoor Tomato's and give that a try !!


----------



## IRISH (Sep 25, 2008)

heres a few pics of our beefeater 'maters'. . one is beside a 12.5 HP carb, off my garden tractor. these are a few that fell off before thier time.
a few are just beginning to ripen up a bit. one slice covers an entire piece
 of bread. ...we sat these in our kitchen window to ripen up...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 4, 2008)

Update time everyone


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 4, 2008)

*:farm: my peppers and tomatoes have been very good, still a couple peppers on each plant and lots of tomatoes left, but we will have some frost very soon I expect :hubba:*


----------



## IRISH (Oct 4, 2008)

*GOT Tomatoes**??? ...*

1- tomatoe,bacon,mayo,on toast. ...
2-fresh picked...
3-cold frame. frosted last couple nights...
4-a few from last night...
5-gotta have bud  ...
bb...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2008)

not one dam tomatoe turned red...not a one..there for I supose I lose...big ol green ones tho...


----------



## Dexter (Oct 5, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> not one dam tomatoe turned red...not a one..there for I supose I lose...big ol green ones tho...



Why did'nt they go green? don't they all eventually?
I've never tried a green tomatoe


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 9, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> not one dam tomatoe turned red...not a one..there for I supose I lose...big ol green ones tho...


 
hXXp://southernfood.about.com/od/tomatoes/a/green_tomatoes.htm






> Why did'nt they go green? don't they all eventually?
> I've never tried a green tomatoe


 

hXXp://tomclothier.hort.net/page35.html

:aok:


----------



## Dexter (Oct 10, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> hXXp://southernfood.about.com/od/tomatoes/a/green_tomatoes.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*** is hxxp? Firefox won't open. thanks anyway


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 10, 2008)

Change the XX to TT


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 11, 2008)

OK here a Up date pix of the tomato's plants ! and my MJ girls 
There a little over a Month old and starting to flower and then turn brown and die and don't understand it because U don't need bees to pollinate but wind will do the job from to pollinate each other, from what I have read and from U all !
But this thing with a Brush to transfer the Pollen from one plant to another is way to Much to do.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 15, 2008)

My maters are done..I got several hundred nice ones and they just quit.. so I snatched 'em up and put down some fall greens still have a few peppers though...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 15, 2008)

Everthing is over for me. I will till in the last of the lawn clippings and leaves Saturday. Lastweek i planted 170 garlic cloves, can't wait for them next summer


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 15, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Everthing is over for me. I will till in the last of the lawn clippings and leaves Saturday. Lastweek i planted 170 garlic cloves, can't wait for them next summer



tell me more about the garlic..Ive never grown it but the "old lady" cooks with it alot..


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 15, 2008)

It is simple to grow really. Pick your spot you want to put them and make sure you have enough compost material. You take the biggest cloves, remove the white skin but keep a layer of skin on them and plant the bottom of the clove down 2" in the ground, 6" apart and 10" between rows. I mulch over them. Up north here we plant our garlic in October and harvest at the end of june. If you live in the South I am not sure when you would plant. Google search will nail it down for you. I can't wait to pickle some with habanero peppers next summer.......that is soooooooo gooooood!!!


----------



## IRISH (Oct 16, 2008)

sooo, do i win? looks like mine are bigger. :hubba:  ... what do i win?:hubba: 
come on, don't be shy. gimme my winnings'. ...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 16, 2008)

I am growing 6 or so tomato plant that I am about Ready to Pull because the flowers are Dieing off after flowering and Don't see any Tomato's Poppin out.. 
Under 400 Watt MH isn't doing the job and I think I need to switch to the HPS next month after my MJ gets Bigger and I am getting Disappointed with the Tomato's, Plus they are 2 months old..
lite 14-10 
potting soil
MG Nutes
Here some pix


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 16, 2008)

They look really really thirsty.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 16, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> They look really really thirsty.


 
I water 2 a week and with the moister tester always shows wet..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 21, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> They look really really thirsty.


 
Might look thristy but I don'y think so as I water 2 a week.. But they still look troubling with the flowers comes and dies and I try to rub the pollen on the other flowers but I don't think I am doing very well..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 21, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> They look really really thirsty.


 
Might look thristy but I don'y think so as I water 2 a week.. But they still look troubling with the flowers comes and dies and I try to rub the pollen on the other flowers but I don't think I am doing very well.. 

Need help before I PULL Them UP..


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 21, 2008)

i really wish i knew flyinhigh. my guess would be temperatures in the closet, what is your temp running at?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 21, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> i really wish i knew flyinhigh. my guess would be temperatures in the closet, what is your temp running at?


 
It been around 72 at night and about 80 during the day.. I am more thinking of they need the 400 watts Hps going on instead of the 400 MH and Not wanting too switch because my Girls r growing under the MH lite and there Just Starting to Walk..:hubba:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 21, 2008)

That is a possibility. How tall are they? If they are under a foot you may want to pinch off the flowers anyway and give them time to veg more.


----------



## lisa (Nov 1, 2008)

Good Luck to all the competitors.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2008)

I thaught this was over a long time ago..lol..I did finnally get some to turn red..and thanks HIE  for the green tomatoe reciepe..i printed and did some..yummy..Thanks again..and Banjobuz..I dont think you get anything other then brag rights..you Tomatoe KING!!!for 2008


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2009)

okay...bumping this thread  to see who  all wants a go at it again...:bong:

*Flyinghigh*...you got those Matters growing yet?


just picked up some "beefstake"  and some early girl..as well as other veggies..lets see who we can get to play along  this summer..:ciao:  



*Zipflip*....they have some called "patio"  great for your containers..IMO..have fun


----------



## zipflip (Apr 18, 2009)

ok im neww to tomatoes here but i just started from seed this mornin some super beefsteak tomato seeds some california wonder bell peppers. and some kaleidoscope mix sweet bell peppers. they different collors thought they was neat. lol
  any one a pepper fan?.   i flippin love em man i literally eat em like apples when i  get em from store. 
  i hope im not too late for startin from sed....  am i?
  im also gonna use some ruber tubs on my deck for the toms and that bg crate box for my peppers.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2009)

sounds good zip..be sure to have great drainage..and Im not sure what part of the globe your on..IMO..veggies are cheap and instant..I too have bells going  as HOT peppers for the chilli and stews..Ill post some pics up later.


only one thing better then stuffed peppers,,is a stuffed:bong1:


:ciao: :bong:


----------



## zipflip (Apr 18, 2009)

cool!  im a wait til mine sprout at least to take pix lol. but i gotta look up some info on peppers an tomatoes tonite i think 
  are bells tricky  picky buggers or they pretty  easy too?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 18, 2009)

*:ciaok im in again this yr , 
also doing  peppers ,,,but seeing as tho my yard is full of :watchplant: im doing these on my mums allotement ,,,not against any rules is it ?
good luck everyone ,eace:,*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 18, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> sounds good zip..be sure to have great drainage..and Im not sure what part of the globe your on..IMO..veggies are cheap and instant..I too have bells going as HOT peppers for the chilli and stews..Ill post some pics up later.
> 
> 
> only one thing better then stuffed peppers,,is a stuffed:bong1:
> ...


 
Or many stuffed peppers after many stuffed bongs.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 18, 2009)

that one  my favorite dishes there buddy  dam i hate bein a lazy cook. and a pot smoker.  lol


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 18, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> that one my favorite dishes there buddy dam i hate bein a lazy cook. and a pot smoker. lol


 
Are you a rice man or a breadcrumb man?


----------



## zipflip (Apr 18, 2009)

definately rice.  
   never herd of them wit breadcrumbs before.. gonna have to try it how ya do it up?
  as a kid we use to call the lil rice meatballs inside  porcupine meatballs..


----------



## zipflip (Apr 18, 2009)

o man im a starvin
 marvin now hey lol


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 18, 2009)

I am a rice man.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 19, 2009)

some pix just  to make it offiial. 
  germ'n in peat pellets 
7 sweet bells kaleidoscopes
6 super beef steak tomatoes
5 california wonder bell peppers

hey buddy u ever try the sweeet bell peppers for stuffed peppers? i only ad the green CA bells.
 i  dig the sweet bells  in general jst never had em stuffed...?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 19, 2009)

I *stuff* em no matter of color.:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2009)

Im a Rice Guy too.....*Zip*..I make porqupine meatballs..they are awesome..go my veggies in the ground  just neeed pics..now where is that camera:bolt::bong:


*BuddyLuv*...you  growing anythingh  outside besides MJ?


----------



## cubby (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm in . Are we talking outside or inside tomatos? I've never tried inside tomatos, might be worth a try. My outside garden is all set. I'm growing 10 beefsteak and 10 roma tomatos. As well as tomatos I grow a variety of peppers, sweet and hot. My garden is planted basicly with the ingredients nessasary for Italian and Mexican cooking. There's garlic, onions, cellery, and alot of herbs. I put the plastic on my greenhouse yesterday so I can get an early start.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> I'm in . Are we talking outside or inside tomatos? I've never tried inside tomatos, might be worth a try. My outside garden is all set. I'm growing 10 beefsteak and 10 roma tomatos. As well as tomatos I grow a variety of peppers, sweet and hot. My garden is planted basicly with the ingredients nessasary for Italian and Mexican cooking. There's garlic, onions, cellery, and alot of herbs. I put the plastic on my greenhouse yesterday so I can get an early start.


 


:heart:  can i have your garden 

and post up some pics when you get a chance..Thanks for join in:ciao:  these are outside grows


----------



## cubby (Apr 19, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :heart: can i have your garden
> 
> and post up some pics when you get a chance..Thanks for join in:ciao: these are outside grows


 

    I'm gonna' take some pics of my tomatos later, they are about 4-5 inches tall. I started them on my south facing sun porch. In about 2 weeks I'll put them out in the greenhouse to get acclimatised to the southern sun. And NO you can't have my garden, LOL, but I always have an abbundance of dandelions that your'e more than welcome to.  I would say you could have all the "WEEDS" in my garden but I have a feeling you might go alittle too far.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 19, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Im a Rice Guy too.....*Zip*..I make porqupine meatballs..they are awesome..go my veggies in the ground just neeed pics..now where is that camera:bolt::bong:
> 
> 
> *BuddyLuv*...you growing anythingh outside besides MJ?


 
edit...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 20, 2009)

edit... ordered my seeds. No need for stealth this time.LOL


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 20, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> ok im neww to tomatoes here but i just started from seed this mornin some super beefsteak tomato seeds some california wonder bell peppers. and some kaleidoscope mix sweet bell peppers. they different collors thought they was neat. lol
> any one a pepper fan?.   i flippin love em man i literally eat em like apples when i  get em from store.
> i hope im not too late for startin from sed....  am i?
> im also gonna use some ruber tubs on my deck for the toms and that bg crate box for my peppers.



Big pepper fan here!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 20, 2009)

I am growing some German Pink's from seed savers exchange this year and have a few tricks up my sleeve *insert evil laughter!!!!


----------



## cubby (Apr 20, 2009)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I am growing some German Pink's from seed savers exchange this year and have a few tricks up my sleeve *insert evil laughter!!!!


 


    I've never seen German Pinks before I'll have to look them up. I'm also a big pepper fan. The California wonders are a standard in my garden as I've had alot of success with them, great producers very tollerant to desiese and slugs.
    My others are:
Big Dipper in green, red, yellow, and orange
The carnival mix, I like the purple and whites in there.
Chocholate bells
Jallepenos
Cascabella (hot)
Cubanelle (sweet)
Anaheim Chili (warm)
Sweet Banna (sweet)
    And I figure any space thats left in the pepper garden will be filled in by what ever catches my eye at the garden center over the next couple of weeks.
    Mostly I grow the ingredients for Italian and Mexican foods. Nothing goes to waste, whatever I don't eat fresh from the garden I can. Even canned it tastes better than anything your'e gonna' find in the grocery store.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 20, 2009)

seems everyuone whos up for the tomater challenge also digs bell peppers. shall we do both? i got the CA wonders and kaleidoscopes  for this year.
  thinin of goin out an grappin some spicy/hot peppers of some kind too.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 20, 2009)

I am just doing simple red peppers and a few assorted chilis this year. The kid wants broccoli and cauliflower this year.


----------



## cubby (Apr 20, 2009)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I am growing some German Pink's from seed savers exchange this year and have a few tricks up my sleeve *insert evil laughter!!!!


 


    Those are'nt tricks up your sleaves their *ARMS*.....


----------



## Dankerz (Apr 20, 2009)

no room for tomaters this season, but i got room for my "Jamaica Red Peppers" have had the seeds for many many years..i think i sent a few to some peeps on this site a few years back..now only if i can get these oldies to sprout.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 25, 2009)

this is crazy... outta all them seds i tried germ'n in peat pellets not a one has done jack so far so i said hek wit them an im a go buy some started plants next week i think instead.  i even cracked the peat pellets open to see if the seeds were even doin anythin an nodda. not even a crack in the shells .  lol


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 30, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Those are'nt tricks up your sleaves their *ARMS*.....



 Oh crap, Ive been lied too.


----------



## 420benny (Apr 30, 2009)

I am in! I have 35 tomato plants going right now. 5 different cherries, lots of heirloom varieties. Rules?


----------



## chinaman (May 1, 2009)

OK dont laugh but i am gonna order those upsidedown tomato planters/plants from the infomercial thats been on lately..i just finished my deck yesterday and i want 1 for each corner lol will order them now infact)

good day


----------



## chinaman (May 2, 2009)

ok they are ordered hehe we will see if what they claim is true!! pics to come soon as get em and germ em  

good day


----------



## zipflip (May 2, 2009)

well hopefully these new seeds i picked up of the same peppers an maters i tried startin before come up. i just started germ on 8 of each again. i failed some how last time. either that or wal-mart seeds are CRAP.. lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 3, 2009)

good luck *Zip*..how are you containers comeing along?



chinsmsn...i almost baught some at target..topsecurvey..please post some pics and let us see how well they really do..do you have plenty of sun in the patio?  thanks for shareing..and as you see Im not laughing..

good day


----------



## zipflip (May 3, 2009)

still got get motivated yet. found some old 3 and 5 gallon planters while diggin thru storage at my folks. my ma said she had some i just had go diggin for them. lol  
  they pretty neat. i wish i had the room to grow MJ in these inside lol.
  i'll prolly use the 5 gal's for the tomatoes n the 3 for the peppers.
  wat happens if ya start tomatoes as late as i am. ?


----------



## chinaman (May 3, 2009)

deck isnt covered yet an wont b till end of summer prolly it gets full sun so should b perfect..i should get them in on monday i hope..im tilling my garden plot today also busy busy guy this weekend lol 

good day


----------



## cubby (May 3, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> still got get motivated yet. found some old 3 and 5 gallon planters while diggin thru storage at my folks. my ma said she had some i just had go diggin for them. lol
> they pretty neat. i wish i had the room to grow MJ in these inside lol.
> i'll prolly use the 5 gal's for the tomatoes n the 3 for the peppers.
> wat happens if ya start tomatoes as late as i am. ?


 


     It's not late at all. Alot of people start thier tomatos and peppers in the garden from seed and they haven't gone any further than tilling and amending the soil. My tomatos are about 18 inchs tall and still in 16 oz. cups.The temps here are still dropping to the upper 30's lower 40's at night so I haven't put them in the ground yet. I have all my seedlings in my green house getting used to the sun. I dont usually put them in the ground untill I'm ready to take the cover off the greenhouse because it affords me the option of removing the plants on a particularly warm day while maintaining the cover for the dropping night temps.
    I think your pot sizes should be fine. I've never grown peppers in containers but 3 gal. should be fine. I grow my peppers in two 4x4 raised beds. I put 1 plant per square foot. You might think it would be overcrowded but it's not. Also denser planting reduces the opportunity for weed growth.
    Iv'e never grown large tomatos in containers but they should do fine as long as they get plenty of sun and water. I have grown cherry tomatos in 5 gal. buckets and they grew great, but like I said alot of water. I usualy water early in the morning then again in the late afternoon/early evening. One of the advantages of growing in pots is the convenience of having them up on the deck so I could pick a few when I gather from my potted herbs. I love garden season 
    Best of luck to everyone in thier gardens.


----------



## zipflip (May 3, 2009)

well at least i still got some hope then huh, cubby? lol


----------



## cubby (May 3, 2009)

There's always hope when your'e a gardener. (especialy a starvin marvin...LOL )


----------



## chinaman (May 4, 2009)

ok i went with a hybrid tomato called big boy..planters arent in yet darn it lol 

good day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 4, 2009)

Good luck Zip..Big Boys are nice..be sure to throw up some pics when they break soil..I am interested in seeing the Patio grow..:lama:  I have mine in now  and will be posting pics soon..take care and be safe


----------



## zipflip (May 4, 2009)

i aint guaranteein i'll succeen wit anythi worth writin home about but i'm sure gonna give her a try 4u...
   closest i came to actual gardenin was pikin all my grandmas carrots an peas when she had a garden as i was a kid lol.
   i never really thought much bout it but when i got them goin im a have to  prolly bring em inside to take pix an all. i just dont feel comfy wit havin my outside patio or back yard in pix on here.  but they'll all be in seperate planters tho for sure so it wont be too hard.  we'll see when time comes i guess. 
  but thanks for the good luk  4u
  and to you as well.


----------



## IRISH (May 4, 2009)

ok. i'm in again this season. planted my tomatoes in the garden today. put in 8 big boys, 8 early girls, and some sweet 100 cherry toms. we vegged them inside to 8 inches.

remember our giant tomatoe last season?  ...bb...


----------



## zipflip (May 8, 2009)

sweet. this time my tom seeds came up. got 8 goin. the peppers seem to be lagging tho. i ca see just teeny lil heads gettin ready to pop.
  gonna have to go do some readin on tomatoes now lol.
  keep ya all updated prolly when i put em in planters then.


----------



## chinaman (May 8, 2009)

well still waiting on planters ...will be putting some bigboy and early girl into the garden today that we got from nursery will try and post some pics this evening..will do pics of the upside down planters soon as they get here..shoulda just bought them at wally world i guess 

good day


----------



## zipflip (May 10, 2009)

well i decided to add my pellet dome to my grow room for time being. kinda got crowded all a sudden. 
  but how long have you all observed bell peppers taking before they sprout from seed? these lil buggers seem to be takin forever but ya can see lil lite green dots pokin up out each pellet so they all comin.  now i'm in like flynn.


----------



## cubby (May 10, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> well i decided to add my pellet dome to my grow room for time being. kinda got crowded all a sudden.
> but how long have you all observed bell peppers taking before they sprout from seed? these lil buggers seem to be takin forever but ya can see lil lite green dots pokin up out each pellet so they all comin. now i'm in like flynn.


 


     I've started mine from seed, and just about the time you think nothings gonna' come up they start showing themselves, usually about ten days. Then when they start showing their little green selves it can take another week to ten days before they actualy look like plants. Just hang in there, if you can see anything emmerging it probably wont take much longer.
    Best of luck


----------



## IRISH (May 10, 2009)

yeah zip, cubby is dead on. . they are slow going from seed. typically ,10 days to sprout.

we vegged ours inside for awhile b4 putting them out in the garden. seems like it was around first part of march we began doing several veggies from seed. it broke up the winter blues.

you can grow mj, you can grow veggies. :watchplant: ...bb...


----------



## cubby (May 10, 2009)

I just put 20 tomatos in the ground, in my green house because we are still seeing nightime lows in the 40's. I've also got 40 peppers ,still in pots, setting in my greenhouse. I built 2 new raised beds today. One for the peppers and one for onions. Went thru 4 bowls and a case and a half of homebrew,fairly productive day. Got a turkey breast and some homemade bread in the oven 'bout time to smoke one more and call it a day.
Best of luck gardeners.


----------



## IRISH (May 10, 2009)

dang cubby, case and a half? - how did you accomplish anything? ...bb...


----------



## slowmo77 (May 10, 2009)

ok i've got about 30 matter plants going. but im havin a problem with a few. they've already started puttin out matters. one already has two on it. not sure whats going on. they're real young plants. 

also question for you garden masters. a few of my tomato plant leaves have started to turn yellow. its the bottom leaves. could this be a N dife or what? i know very little about regular garden plants so any ideas will help. everything else in the garden is doing good. i'll take some pics here soon and post them.. thanks everyone


----------



## zipflip (May 10, 2009)

unfortunately im all new to the gardenin scene myself slowmo, but im anxious to see some pix tho. and maybe take some notes lol. i got 8 beef steak 8 cali bells an 8 kaleidescope bells all sprouted now.  Finally.. lol. the pekkers take forever to sprout.:giggle:


----------



## zipflip (May 10, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Went thru 4 bowls and a case and a half of homebrew,fairly productive day. .


 
my dad makes his own brew too. an after a few firt attempts an tweekin his own talent. i find that its hands down better than beer in the stores. granted a guy make it right.  
  do you do yours from scratch or you use a kit like a "MR. Beer" kit deal?
  4bowls an case n half   wow man. i get headspins when i mix beer an then smoke. but if i smoke and drink the beer i'm fine.  an 4 my dads homebrews an im blitzed. LOL  ya musta been feelin perty dang good huh? lol


----------



## cubby (May 11, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> dang cubby, case and a half? - how did you accomplish anything? ...bb...


 


    I started around 7am. Beer goes quick when you're not paying attention. For some bizzar reason when I garden I can go through a lot of beer and smoke. If I was an acctual farmer I'd probably be a wreck ( but I bet I'd have a smile on my face) 



   I'm looking for something to plant with my tomatos, like companion planting, my site has a nice sunny southern exposure, well draining fertile soil. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## cubby (May 11, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> my dad makes his own brew too. an after a few firt attempts an tweekin his own talent. i find that its hands down better than beer in the stores. granted a guy make it right.
> do you do yours from scratch or you use a kit like a "MR. Beer" kit deal?
> 4bowls an case n half wow man. i get headspins when i mix beer an then smoke. but if i smoke and drink the beer i'm fine. an 4 my dads homebrews an im blitzed. LOL ya musta been feelin perty dang good huh? lol


 


     I've been a homebrewer for 10+ years. I've never used the kits. I brew strictly from scratch,I even grind my own grains. It does take a bit of trial and error to get it down right. But it's deffinately worth it.  I've just switched over from my winter stock ( a collection of brews in the styles like Guiness, Wiesen, and Dark Double boch) to my summer stock somewhat in the same vein of a lime enfused corona and some german inspired pilsners. 
    I practicaly never drink commercialy produced beer anymore ( I spoiled myself) with the exception of when a micro-brewery comes out with something new, just to see if I can get an inspiration for a new brew. If I'm invited to a party I always bring a case or so ( the hosts usually think I'm being grasious but it's so I'll be confident that they'll have something I like)
    As far as felling good, I can't complain, no hangover. I don't usually drink that much in a sitting, usually 6-8 is my limit, but when I garden for some reason the wheels come off....


----------



## IRISH (May 11, 2009)

been a beer drinker for 30 years, and could never drink a case and a half of any store bought in a single day, let alone a fine pilsner, or a boch, or amber ale. you musta been fall down snockered. how straight did you get your rows buddy? . we'll see come pic time. .

slowmo, how young are we talking? did they have blooms already? are these plants outside, or in? we only do veggies outside in spring. i've only started them inside, so's to be ready when the frost passes. would love to see pics. .

we had a chance for a late frost last night, and again tonight. got down to 35 last night. 1 more like that, then smooth sailing...bb...


----------



## slowmo77 (May 11, 2009)

whats up BB, all mine are in the outdoor garden. they're pretty young i'd say 4 weeks give or take a few days. we're way past any frost down here. our night temps are in the 50's to 60's days in the 80's. i'll go out right now and take a few pics and get them up for you guys to see.



well i was gonna go take pics, but the the wife took the camera. my boy had feild day at school today so i'll take some this evening when she gets home.


----------



## slowmo77 (May 11, 2009)

a few pics of the garden. most of it has bearly started to grow but i hope soon it will be a jungle. i also took a couple of pics of our hangin matter plants. you'll also see my little mj plant growin with a bell pepper plant. 

in the small pots i have squash and okra waiting to plant once they get a little bigger


----------



## cubby (May 11, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> been a beer drinker for 30 years, and could never drink a case and a half of any store bought in a single day, let alone a fine pilsner, or a boch, or amber ale. you musta been fall down snockered. how straight did you get your rows buddy? . we'll see come pic time. .
> 
> slowmo, how young are we talking? did they have blooms already? are these plants outside, or in? we only do veggies outside in spring. i've only started them inside, so's to be ready when the frost passes. would love to see pics. .
> 
> we had a chance for a late frost last night, and again tonight. got down to 35 last night. 1 more like that, then smooth sailing...bb...


 


     I have'nt drank like that in about 8 years, now I remember why. 
I went out to the greenhouse this morning to check on the tomatos. They look like they were planted in the shape of a arthritic snake. Of the 20, I had to replant 7 just to get them kind of straight, but I did get them plenty deep!
    A nieghbor asked me earlier today if I had gotten the peppers in, apparently I talked to him yesterday but I'll be switched if I can remember. I guess it'll be another 8 years before I do that again.
    The amazing thing is no hangover. But I did somehow manage to hurt my foot ( not really shore I want to now how).
    At least I did'nt do any damage to the tomato plants. They're loving my little greenhouse thy're in. When I opened it this morning that smell of manuer just hit me right in the face, smells like a good garden should, lots of worms too. I guess they come up top in the morning because of the humidity in the greenhouse.
   I can hardly wait for the weather to stay warm enough to put my peppers in the new raised beds. Right now they're still in 4 inch pots setting in the greenhouse.


----------



## IRISH (May 11, 2009)

looks like some rough ground you got to work with slowmo. that bites. but your garden looks nice. . were just beginning our out door gardens here. looks like you been at it for a bit. . i won't see toms til around july. .

cubby, i been known to hang a few good ones too. usually ends up with a bump, and scrape, or two, then 2-3 days recupe'in.  .

been out in the garden all afternoon. planted more peanuts, and more peaches and cream sweet corn. it is round two with the corn. (two rows every 10 days ). 

started a third garden today for cukes, yellow squash, and cantaloupe. just got in. got dark on me. sore as all get out. fix'in to fire up a hoot and show y'all a few pics. .


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 12, 2009)

Holy shamoli.

Have you got a backbone made of iron Banjo?

 

eace:


----------



## IRISH (May 12, 2009)

pretty sore this morning. didnt sleep well. awoke 4 am. feel good about all the work i got done yesterday. gotta run down to the feed mill for more corn and a D-Handle hoe this morning. gotta pick up some grub-ex too, or the ground moles are gonna play havoc on my seed.

4 lumbar surgeries Hippy. . i had let my weight get a bit overboard this past winter. it's coming off now. was up to 240 pounds , brought it back down to 210. could stand to shed 20 more.

so in all honesty, yes, i've a back built with iron (rods). ...bb...


----------



## cubby (May 12, 2009)

Morning all,
    BB your garden beds look pretty nice.Good luck with the corn. I can never get anything from a corn crop,Damn raccoons. I was told by an old lady I know that if I grew pumpkins in the corn the raccoons would'nt go into the patch. Supposedly they don't like to walk on the vines.
    Your lilacs are looking nice as well. I've got purple and white ones in front of my house, they're around 20 feet tall. They really make the side yard smell good.I planted them 14 years ago when I bought this house. They started out literaly as twigs.
    I'm looking to do some transplanting today. I'm gonna' move some daylilys and tall phlox from in front of a south facing fence. I thought this would be a good place to plant some cucumbers for pickling. I'm gonna' staple some chicken wire to the fence and use it as a trellis. I may throw another row of peppers in front of that,(you can never have too many peppers) and onions in front of that. I'm trying some companion planting this season. From what I've read it should give me more produce per square foot while reducing weeding and improving soil conditions. If nothing else it'll keep me out of trouble.
    Hey Slomo, after reading over your posts yesterday I had to go take a good look at my tomatos to see if I had any fruit growing yet. No fruit but deffinately some small flower pods. These tomato plants are 2 months old, I started them from seed on my sun porch. Plants out there get plenty of sun because it faces south and has skylights.
    I noticed the pine trees in your pics, does the acidity of the soil cause you any problems with veggies or do you do any kind of specific amending, if so with what? Good luck with your upside down tomato plant. I'll be watching to see what kind of results you get.
    I'm gonna' try to post some pics later today, it's supposed to start raining around noon so I want to get in what yard work I can before then. Take it easy.


----------



## slowmo77 (May 12, 2009)

your right BB. the soil here is bad. we've added alot of stuff to it horse manure and saw dust mostly in the fall when we turn the soil. by the time springs here you can't even tell it was there. its tuff working with red clay. we also made the garden larger this year so we found alot of rocks. we been picking rocks out for the last two years. it'll get better over time.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 20, 2009)

slowmo look into humic acid to help break up that clay.


----------



## zipflip (May 20, 2009)

all mine are in small pots inside yet. i put them out in the day an bring in at night its still pretty chilly at nite here yet.
 i also picked up one them topsy turvv deals at wal mart for 10 bux just to try it too.
  i'll try gettin pix up later on.
  also gonna build a small radish bed/box too.  
  i love them suckas too
  i'm really startin to get into this whole gren thumbin bit, and not just the mj either lol
  its rather peaceful doin it really.


----------



## zipflip (May 30, 2009)

well i made an arrangement with my neighbor. he noticed i was gettin buckets ready to plant watever(my toms) and he come ovr to shoot the ****
 and told me if i wnated to i could use part his back yard to plant a garden next to his garden he has. 
  i thought,  Damn wat a nice guy. 
  so i tilled her up  and prepped with bags of compost an manure  blood meal bone meal  lime etc etc  and he also helped me out in doin it as he been gardein for years an years.
  and ya know wats the wildest part...
  he sparked up a doob an passed it to me when i wasnt payin attention.
  i was like shocked.  never in a million yrs would i ever expect my neightbor to be a smoke. i mean he's way older than my gramps even lol.
   talk bout ya awkward mornin today for me.
   lol
   but hey i got a shoe in with a dude who can and is willin  to school me in this whole organic bizz. .
  but anyway. all my toms an pepers ar still goin yet.
  got bunch other seds a whole bunch of stuff.
  and i got a friend now who is wilin to school me in on it all as well as he has 4 rain barrels he catches rain water in  which are in elevation higher than his an my garden spots an has a hose spicket deal on bottom of all the barrels to water things etc..
  this guy is retired  smokes dope an does nothin but yard work an gardening.  i think i made a new pal  lol


----------



## cubby (May 30, 2009)

Hey Zip, 
Congrats man. A good niehbor is always good to find and it sounds like you found a keeper.
I have 10 large tomato types, 10 Romas, and 4 cherry. The large and romas are in the ground in my greenhouse ( I have to remove the plastic cover, probably tomorrow) the 4 cherrys are in pots ( I'll be transplanting them to 20 gallon containers tomorrow as well. I like the cherry tomatos in containers so they can sit up on my deck, I just sort of graze at will, I do the same with my herbs.
I also have 32 Bell peppers (multiple kinds ), and 24 hot peppers ( also multiple kinds). I planted 400 onions 1/2 white 1/2 red. 
I'll be keeping an eye on this thread to see how everyones gardens are comming along.
Best of luck


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello friends...those gardens all look great..


*ZipFlip*...My Mom wanted to do some salsa gardening on her deck..so for Mothers day I made up some container ones for her..ill keep ya posted on these grow...as well as the ones in my Yard..Just thaught i would share these with you


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2009)

hello friends..heres a look in my garden..its still in early stages..I have bell peppers..beef stake toms..cherry toms..oh  and MJ   the best herb i know:giggle:  lets all reap a Bountiful Harvest..:hubba: 



Happy Growing


----------



## cubby (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey 4u2smoke,
    Your gardens looking pretty nice already, especialy that favorite herb.
In your salsa garden pics I noticed some recessed pulls in the floor of the deck, is that a root cellar? I have always wanted a real root cellar, right now I using a pit I dug in a detached garage. I store my root veggies in shopping bags with peatmoss then store them in large wicker laudry baskets set down in the pits and covered with rigid insulation attached to plywood. It's not perfect but it does what's needed.
    I'll be watching your garden here. I think it will be interesting to see how long it takes for your plants to outgrow those cages.
    Best of luck with your garden.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 1, 2009)

momma frosting is looking very nice 4u2. 

wheres those pics cubby?  ...

can't wait to see yours also zip. ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Hey 4u2smoke,
> Your gardens looking pretty nice already, especialy that favorite herb.
> In your salsa garden pics I noticed some recessed pulls in the floor of the deck, is that a root cellar? I have always wanted a real root cellar, right now I using a pit I dug in a detached garage. I store my root veggies in shopping bags with peatmoss then store them in large wicker laudry baskets set down in the pits and covered with rigid insulation attached to plywood. It's not perfect but it does what's needed.
> I'll be watching your garden here. I think it will be interesting to see how long it takes for your plants to outgrow those cages.
> Best of luck with your garden.


 

Thanks for the kind words *cubby*..  that is the access to the cellar..i store my jars of fruits and veggies..its about 12 feet wide and 8 feet long  and 6 feet high..works nice..always nice and cool on hot summer days..go down smoke a bowl or 3..:fly: oh  and a few shelfs of that special herb:giggle:..yours sound good on how you store them..I store my bulbs and veggie seeds in saw clipping from wood shop..and in burlap sack..coffee beans come in..and down in cellar until spring..lots of garden  i havent shown too..I grow Lillys..and Dahlias..Huge Dinner plate ones..Late summer..so stay tuned..as for my Yard garden..soon  it will be all green another couple weeks and the straw will go down for moister control..end july early  aug  very dry and hot..then I mix it in to soil in fall..I been liveing here now 5 years  and have my garden same place now..I useually grow my Giant pumkins in this area..but chose to drop out this year for my outdoor scrog..that plant is sure to be  a sight to see finish..again  stay tuned my friend..and get us some pics of yer garden..even if its filled with weeds:rofl:


----------



## cubby (Jun 1, 2009)

The first pic is my green house. It's accualy sold as a temporary garage, but I took off the white plastic cover and removed some of the poles so I could shrink it down to not show to much over the fence.
The next pic is my hot peppers in a raised bed, there's 14 of them ( different types)
Next is my 4 cherry tomatoes. I grew these from seed, they turned out realy nice.
Pic 4 is my sweet peppers I have 40 of them in that box. I'm trying a system called square foot gardening by Mel Bartholamew. Supposedly get more veggies from less space. I'll see how it goes. I also have 220 onions interplanted with the peppers.
In pic 5 the toms on the left are beefsteak type on right is romas ( the flower you see is spider wort I can't get rid of that stuff.
Pic 6 romas
Pic 7 my asiatic lillies against the fence, thier not flowering yet obviously, my lawn is looking really bad (note the sprinkler).
Next is one of my hosta beds. I love hostas they grow great with no fuss. I pulled about 50 clumps of Daylillys from there this past week end.
Lastly front yard, more bad lawn and hostas and daylilly border. There's also three large white rose bushes along that side but they havent even started growing yet. Across the yard I have my tropical garden with Castor bean plants, over a hundred Cannas, a dozen Elephant ears, more asiatic lillies, and if all goes well when I transplant my Bannana plants I'll have a few of those in there too.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 2, 2009)

hey 4U<<<< thanks for sharin the pix man.
  sorry all that i aint been puttin pix up yet. i never remember to grab my camer when outside wit them . lol plus im still debatin on the security so say of postin pix o the confines of my yard an neighbors bein it on his property too.... but when they get bigger i'll definately be postin pix up. i'll just have to get closer shots not showin any surroundings is all.
  granted nothin i've posted thus far has landed me any trouble i just lil iffy on it all.
  i also bought one them topsy turvy things but dummy me when i planted my toms i forgot to save one for it. lol
  but bein they only been in ground a couple days i was thinkin of diggin one back up an puttin it in there maybe yet but dont know.  
  who knows i might grow somethin else in it too. ...
  any ideas of wat might be ok to grow in one them. 
  like i said before i have absolutely no exp in the gardening world lol.
  but you an cubby i like both ya setups  guys.
  really nice i must say.
  next year for sure i'll be more prepared etc for this. lol 
  but i also got a neighbor buddy whos a big gardener to help me now n then now too. 
  but i will get pix up soon.  they not all that big yet either. 
  the neibor told me when i plant them that i should plant them sideways up to wat i want out the ground by bendin it slightly upward. he told me it better than buryin them deeper to cover all the stem an that roots will develop on the stem that i buried under ground too. so that was how i done it. i also dug out bout 2 gallons of dirt per hole and mixed in 1/2 gallon garden soil from the bag, and couple handfulls compost/manure mix(bag) as well as couple pinches blood an bone meal around in the dirt too.
  i did the same wit all 16 my pepper plants(8 cali bells and 8 kaleidescope bells)
  my grandmother made  some jars of pickled bell peppers cut, and man was that some tasty stuff. i know wat i'll be doin wit some my bells now. 
  but  please be nice when i post pix up guys. lol  im still a real beginner her lol.  this more so gonna be the learning run on the gardening thing for me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 2, 2009)

*cubby*...looks great man..I had a garden like that a few years back..does the sun shine down the side of yard? cant wait to see this in another month..Nice job


Zip...no worries on pics my friend..just be sure to edit them in paint b4 uploading...this is a big world we live in and hard to pinpoint  by  souroundings in my opinion..I state that i live in Seattle  and even thats a huge city..I just make sure no addys..licen plates..ect are in shot..if so..i black out in paint b4 resizing..cant wait to see you setup..take care and be safe


----------



## cubby (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey 4u,
    The side of the house with my green house is south facing and it gets total sun, no trees anywhere. A few years ago I grew 4 MJ plants up against the house they grew beutiful. I kept them tied down to a section of fencing. They ended up looking like a sea monster, just a series of humps stretching the lenght of the house. 
    This site is perfect for my tomatos, peppers, and herb(s). I've got some MJ started under 250 HPS that I will be moving out there in big planters. First I have to clone to check for sex. I have 9 plants but I only want to put out 3 max. I'm gonna try a little experiment combining outside light (sun) with a flood and drain hydro unit. I think I'll run a grow journal for that.
    I also grow alot of ornamental plants. In my front yard I have a side bed thats 8x30. That bed is all tropical looking. Right now it looks like bare ground because everything is either really tiny or still has'nt broke soil yet. I'll post some pics when they start taking off.
    You say you grow Daliahs, I envy you, I have tried a few times but for some reason I just can't seem to get anywhere with them.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL 4U....  sorry but i wouldnt call my setup really a setup just yet. its actually a lil embarrassin as i havent done much the tidy work that makes it look like a garden yet. only thing that looks almost neat is my crooked almost zig zag wagging rows of toms an peppers lol.  sorry but i have bad visual probs. i try to laugh at it wit as much humor as possibletho. 
  so if anyone who sees or knwos my craftsmanship from pix ive posted etc.. plese keep  in mind i cant see all too well an i do try do my best i can ..
 but definately 4u i didnt think of the paint part  even when i do edit my indoor photos alot wit it. duhh me  huh. 
  maybe today i'll get some up.
  its kinda ghetto cuz i did rake thru it all after tillin it. i mena i tilled up a spot of yard that was grass and a bit of weeds too. raked most the crap out the best i could but the more i did things like involvin movin dirt around i noticed i had ten times more crap layin in top the dirt every where. lol
  but i got a friend who has a yard thats sod he just had laid last week. an he said when he moxs he'll save his clippings for me as its nothin but good grass an no weeds etc... and i'll be bedding it all round my plants to keep weeds from comin up the best i can.
  if i used my own lawn clippings i'd have a garden of weed, n not the good kind lol
  i might wait til most the other seeds i planted come up to do pix. that way it'll have that life in it look an not just a plot of dirt wit random grass in the dirt and  crooked *** row of toms an peppers  lol.
 im buzzin good this mornin. and most definately now finally off my own personal stash.  its so dam nice ......
  time to get teh java on too


----------



## zipflip (Jun 15, 2009)

well heres couple shots of how my toms are lookin.  nothin to write home bout just yet anyway.
  im still leary of even postin whole garden shots on here even edited. cuz i mean if someone is tryin to follow me along and trolling for me on here. and call me paranoid i dont care but i got a weird feelin some lets jus say jerks are tryin to corner me into somethin via pm's etc askin for my email aski me to email them askin me questions that all us normal commen sense growers wit any street smarts especially be able to pick up on it. ya knwo us stoners aint just some burnt out mind wasting idiotic fools. we're actually more brilliant than most think jmo.
 but i just worried that maybe even if someone would be focussing on me all they'd have to do is get a look at garden and check the rows corresponding to wat i posted etc even if edited so i'll continue updates wit single plant shots mostly.
  the first pic my cat decided he was gonna try attackin teh  strap danglin off my camera. thats his whickers in the pic. i had to edit him out as well to protect his identity too   
 2nd pic is another tom pl;ant. and teh third are some romas that a family member give me. they started them from seed well over a month ago. i've had em for over 2 qweeks now.
 they said they just cant get em to grow for nothin ever and told me tt give em a try an see if i can save em lol. 
  anyway. tehy were all wilted and yellow dieing etc. lookin when  got em so replaced teh existin soil wit new soil same as i use on my mj girl;s. and they havent grown aa dam iota in height in over two weeks. only get green and look better in color like only.
  any idea on these romas wats up.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> well heres couple shots of how my toms are lookin. nothin to write home bout just yet anyway.
> im still leary of even postin whole garden shots on here even edited. cuz i mean if someone is tryin to follow me along and trolling for me on here. and call me paranoid i dont care but i got a weird feelin some lets jus say jerks are tryin to corner me into somethin via pm's etc askin for my email aski me to email them askin me questions that all us normal commen sense growers wit any street smarts especially be able to pick up on it. ya knwo us stoners aint just some burnt out mind wasting idiotic fools. we're actually more brilliant than most think jmo.


 
*ZIP Forward your PM's to a Mod* 

Everyone I know who doesnt smoke seems to have this idea that people who smoke MJ are layabouts, I know to some degree this is true, but were not all like it 

It reminds me of The young ones (UK sitcom)

hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Young_Ones_(TV_series)

Neil was always my favourite   (surprising how people change with time)

Anyway, back on track.

I planted these little babies out yesterday, if I get more than 5 toms off them, I have done better than last year :rofl:

eace:


----------



## zipflip (Jun 16, 2009)

well i have since deleted them as i got em not thinkin as to forward to mod but i willl be sure to do so if  happens again. i just dont wanna sound like some para scizzo or turn out like boy who cried woldf if im freakin ovr nothin.
  but yeah.
  good look toms tho .


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 16, 2009)

update  garden doing well...lots of sunn  but no rain now for all most two wweks..hope everyone is doing well


Zip....you  this  parrranoid  when not smokeing MJ?  :rofl:  what ever  makes you feel safe my friend..we here 4u:aok:


----------



## zipflip (Jun 16, 2009)

:holysheep:  4U them look fantastic . i really wish i woulda went with containers tho. oh well mother nature can lend a hand now an then now too. i been so preoccupied takin care the girls inside ya know.  im startin to catch on to all this mj bizz now  hey. IMO i think the main ingredient is PATIENCE, like waitin for the plant to tell yu wat it needs before ya go jus givin it juice n stuff .  i been doin this all anong so far. wit the girls. i wait for them to start to  give a slite droop then i know they want water. and i wait for the bottom leaves now to start showin signs of lacking before i feed too. before i just wanted to just play mad scientist and just start pumpin their veins wit super juice lol. 
 but anyway, went off turn there. lol
  am i this noid sober u ask?  not exactly. i don know.... i just always been a type person so long as i can remember things back to im just a  very cautious person who tends to psychoanalyze alot of **** in life and sometimes i my close friends say im wierd but in a good way. unique wierd i guess lol. i just have this bad cass of .. i cant think of wat it'd be called now dangit.  just always observing and always alert etc etc.. that kind thing. nothing gets past me if out of the norm especially in my home or in my known surroundings .  
  its all just that i been experiencing alot of new members wit like 1 or 0 posts all complimenting my grow an askin for my email to send me pix of theys and askin really up front questions like dumb ?'s that us stoners know not to just flapp about etc..
 it just been makin me nerv as hek


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 16, 2009)

hey zip...i get those stupid  PMs  too..I just delete them..and forget them..I wouldnt give them sattisfaction of replying..esspecially  if asking for personal  info...sometimes i just  reply.. "try and find me :cop:"  :rofl:  anyway  take care and be safe


----------



## leafminer (Jun 30, 2009)

I treat my toms the same as my other things in the same family. Here are my toms right now...


----------



## zipflip (Jun 30, 2009)

:holysheep: you got toms on the vine already?
lookin good tho.
  now i gotta get update pix up too. i gott resize them first lol.
  my gardens comin along great too as well as my toms.
  i just mixed when i planted them in the ground  some blood and bone meal, compost/manure some perlite, peat moss and some powdered in a blender (eggshells) for the calcium as well as lime.
  did the same treatment on my peppers too.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 30, 2009)

heres couple pix i took last week. its stormin out like a mo fo right now so i aint goin out there gettin new pix right now lol.
been gettin hella rain tho lately. its been a decen summer so far here as far as moisture goes.
im not a huge fan of pullin weeds in the garden so my mother come over one nite an helped me a bit wit it . but started to rainaagin so there a patch we left an will ull later. if it wasnt fo my mom helpin me i'd prolly have 6 foot weed by now. an not the good kind either lol.
but below the onions to the left not in picture i got a couple honey dew melons and a few zuchini squash and 3 spaghetti squash.
got some strawberries on the other corner i never go into the picture.
as well as bout a dozen cucumbers- some spacemaster bush cucumbers an some strait 8"s
and i got some flowers startin to come in round the border on top i cut off in photo i think lol.
 and for sum reason my carrots dont seem to dig the whole show. only 3 came up an the seeds been out for over a month now. lol.
and in there somewhere i got bout 6 cherry toms scattered i put in later on as space fillers. the ones i tried to revive that a family member gave me after just about killin em lol. but i saved them. 
my grandmother looked at me an says "how in the hell you get them to come back an grow" lol i guess she can never get them to grow in her garden. 
an shes been garden in oldschool for over 45 yrs lol.
i think i may have touched a nerve in her somewhere lol. but its all good. i'll give her ome the cherries when they done for sure tho.
bu thats my very first vegie garden ever.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 12, 2009)

5n1/2 wks later... :holysheep: 
 i woulda never thunk i could grow toms this huge in my life. especially my first time.  i know my garden looks a lil ghetto wit the weeds an all but i hate pullin them buggers. i usually call my mother to come over to help me wit that. besides i miss half them terds anyway i cant see em well.
 but all i did was when i planted everythin i just ammended the soil where i planted them relly wit just bone blood an kelp meal. some lime eggshells and now usin alaskan fish emulsions on them. im hopin the powdered eggshells i blended up will help prevent blossom end rot wit the calcium tho.
 but i got other stuff too
  my pepers thatnext the toms dont seem to be goin too quick as the toms tho. but they were thirsty tho. i watered them all after i took pix and they perked bak up now.
 but im in awe over the thickness of their stalks mostly and sid branch stems. 
 my grandmother whos been gardenin for over 40 years came by erlier today to check see how my garden was goin an she jealous she said. LOL
 i mixed her up some the blood bone an kelp  and hooked ehr up wit some lime an eggshell powder and half a jug of fish emulsions. an told her thats all i used other than some compost mixed in hole at time of planting them outsiode was all.
the pic wit my finger next to the stem was off one the side branches, not the main stalk.  im a grab a shot the main stalk tomorrow i thinnk.  they like dang tree trunks guys. i an never grown toms before so its a new world to me. lol


  these are beef steak toms


----------



## cubby (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice toms there Zip. For a first time veggie grower your doing just fine. The only problem is next year you'll be looking to go bigger, and more diverse. The garden bug will have bitten.  I like the fact that you put so much effort into ammending the soil. I just add manuer, home made compost and dead fish from the previous seaon.
In my pics below you can see some of my plants from this years garden. I've posted others in the thread titled "garden shots"
The first pic here is some beefsteak type tomatos, with onions growing in front of them. 
The second is my small hot pepper garden, there are 24 plants in this small raised bed.
The third pic is some of my hot peppers (I ate these in chili right after taking the pic). those thick floppy looking things in the pepper beds are'nt weeds, their onions. The more good plants you can squeeze in the less room there is for weeds to grow.
The fourth pic is my raised bed of sweet peppers, 40 in all (and more onions)


----------



## zipflip (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks cubby!

i already have more ideas for next year.
 one thing i got remember is to space my toms out a lil more next year. lol  
 and i thought i put them too far apart the way they were at first. never woulda thunk they'd be that close to each other this soon in. lol
 wats that in ya 3rd picture? bananna peppers?
  looks good there too cubby.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 12, 2009)

i cant wait for my beets to be done too.  i got a corner of the row of em in the last pic i put up.   oh man i love creamed beets .  YUMMY!!!


----------



## cubby (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Zip,
Your right the 3rd pic is bannana peppers.
You say you need to space out your toms a little more, maybe not. My toms are only 18" apart, but I pinch off the latteral shoots, called suckers. My toms are'nt as full as yours but they are about 6 ft tall. When you pinch off the suckers you get less toms in number but get twice as much in volume. In other words you get less tomatos but what you get are all large and they tend to mature in uniform waves. Uniform matuity is impotant when you want to can them up.
If you have the same planting area available to you next season you can explore succession plant, companion planting, and a host of other techniques that get the most out of the garden area as well as length of season.
Good luck and good growing.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 12, 2009)

i'll prolly be tillin up a diff section of yard for next year tho. im noticing its not the greatest for sun but obviously its workin either way. lol



> When you pinch off the suckers you get less toms in number but get twice as much in volume.


 you talkin same principal as pullin sucker branches etc off mj plants?


----------



## cubby (Jul 12, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> you talkin same principal as pullin sucker branches etc off mj plants?


 


Yes it's essentially the same principal. I also wait untill I harvest the first set of tomatos, the lowest on the plants, then trim up everything up to 12" from the ground. The more foliage you have closer to the ground the more suseptable your plants are to tomato blight.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks cubby. i'll have to keep this in mind come time then.


> tomato blight


 same as wats referred to as blossom rott right?


----------



## cubby (Jul 12, 2009)

No blossum rot starts where the fruit meets the stem, But tomato blight effects the entire plant starting where the soil meets the stem. Ounce tomato blight sets in a home gardener cant relisticly fight it. The cost of chemicals nessasary to keep it at bay isn't worth the loss of a home garden. You can't even compost plants with tomato blight because they'll  just infect the next years garden. Right now on the east coast they've just discovered that Walmart has benn selling tomato plants infected with blight. 
    My phylosophy has always been pretty much stay natural. Anything that can harm your plant from nature can be fought off through natural means. Wheather that means denificial insects or natural biotanical application, it's always better than trusting big money chemical companies (just like phamasuticle companies they make their money not by curing but by treating and maintaining the problem). Natural treatments are always cheapest and most reliable.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 12, 2009)

> Right now on the east coast they've just discovered that Walmart has benn selling tomato plants infected with blight.


 hmmmm.  i got few peppers wit this funky brownish black color stuff at all the nodes on few them.  ya think that wat that is?  and coincidentally those particular ones i picked up at wal-mart when they was all on clearance. the rest i did myself from seed..
  hmm  hek im a go out grab a pic an show ya. maybe ya can  pin point it for me.?
  it kinda baffles me a bit.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 12, 2009)

here i just ran out for a pic of it on the one pepper taht has it most.
  is this nrmal or  somethin wrong?


----------



## cubby (Jul 12, 2009)

That is completely normal, acctualy a good thing. That is caused by stress from the wieght of the branches swaying in the wind. It means you have a good internal repair system.
you're all set.
Good luck and good growing.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 12, 2009)

sweet!
  at least i dont have to worry bout it now.
  thanks cubby.
  you know ya gardnin im guessin 
  i woulda neverthunk  in a million years til now that id ever get into the whole gardenin bit.
  i mean im fairly young yet and not the type to do gardening to say the lest.
  if ya knew me youd know wat im sayin lol
  but i dig it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello everyone...Zipflip...gardening in general is very relaxing to me...glad to hear ya enjoy it..take care and be safe


----------



## zipflip (Jul 13, 2009)

i sure wish i had the guts to put some girls next to my toms tho. but no way in town for me lol
  im glad i went wit a graden over growin my toms in pots tho. they so much easier now when i look at wat igot to do to take care a garden vs wat i got do to keep my girls inside happy in pots.  i could only imagine the nitemare if i woulda put  them in pots. lol
  it'd be a headache for me 
 my toms dont seem to wanna be all perky like yours tho. mine are justthick as heck in the middle witthem in cages. shoulda made my own bigger cage deals.


----------



## cubby (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey all, 
I totally agree with the sentiment that gardening is relaxing. On a sunny day I can just sit out on my deck smoke a bowl, sip a little homebrew and watch the garden for hours. It's great to be out there looking at the veggies and wondering how much of a harvest I'm gonna bring in. 
I think the biggest challenge is knowing when you've reached your limits. There's just so much weeding and maintainance a person can do. At the end of every harvest I start planning next years garden. It's my personal phylosophy that you should try at least one new plant each year but always maintain your basic group of standards. My basic group always include peppers, tomatos, and culinary herbs. This year my new plant is onions, I've planted around 300 of them. Wheather or not they become a standard depends on how they preform in my garden, but so far they are looking really promissing.
Take care and good growing.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jul 15, 2009)

hey cubby, zip, & 4u. have any of you grown potatoes? im curious cause this is my 1st year plant. i should of researched, but they were "bonus" plants. meaning i went to til my garden end of april & found tater plants 6" tall. threw em out to compost & walla. im guessing i shouldve planted then mounded, but i mounded then planted. also found dozen mj plants that i couldnt keep 8-( . 4u every time i look @ ur plants outside it brings a tear 2 my eye. im jealous but very happy 4 u. everyones gardens are kickin ***. keep it up! peace


----------



## zipflip (Jul 15, 2009)

never grown taters myself but use to help grandma inher garden when i was a kid diggin em up tho 
  this my first time ever havin a garden myself 
 i just went out to check them this evening after the rain we been gettin lately today a full day of sun an my are things goin nuts in there. lol
  i so wish i could have a row of MJ goin on in there midst it all. but i in city limits an my garden is very visible to anybody who drives/walks by :-(  
  time to build a prison wall round the garden :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2009)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> hey cubby, zip, & 4u. have any of you grown potatoes? im curious cause this is my 1st year plant. i should of researched, but they were "bonus" plants. meaning i went to til my garden end of april & found tater plants 6" tall. threw em out to compost & walla. im guessing i shouldve planted then mounded, but i mounded then planted. also found dozen mj plants that i couldnt keep 8-( . 4u every time i look @ ur plants outside it brings a tear 2 my eye. im jealous but very happy 4 u. everyones gardens are kickin ***. keep it up! peace


 


Hey Doc..I am not growing Taters  this year..but  will tell ya they will take over the garden if not dug up  completely...Here hold this :bong1:  WHILE I TRY AND EXPLAIN HOW I GROW m


take 1/2 in chicken whire and lay on ground where you are going to grow them...place a used car tire over the wire..this keeps varments and the patatoes from growing everywhere..now  fill tire up with good soil..place another tire on top of first one..place patatoes with eyes in soil and cover with soil..the plants start tto grow..add more tires  and burry  the plant..I keep doing this  untill i have 6 tires satacked..then come Harvest I simply knock over the tires and pick up the patatoes..

Hope this helps..now give me  my  :bong1: back


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jul 15, 2009)

very interesting 4u. u never cease to amaze me. thanks. harvest @ what time? when foiliage dies back?


----------



## cubby (Jul 15, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hey Doc..I am not growing Taters this year..but will tell ya they will take over the garden if not dug up completely...Here hold this :bong1: WHILE I TRY AND EXPLAIN HOW I GROW m
> 
> 
> take 1/2 in chicken whire and lay on ground where you are going to grow them...place a used car tire over the wire..this keeps varments and the patatoes from growing everywhere..now fill tire up with good soil..place another tire on top of first one..place patatoes with eyes in soil and cover with soil..the plants start tto grow..add more tires and burry the plant..I keep doing this untill i have 6 tires satacked..then come Harvest I simply knock over the tires and pick up the patatoes..
> ...


 


   I do the exact same thing, without the chicken wire. What atvantage does the chicken wire provide?


----------



## zipflip (Jul 15, 2009)

> ..but will tell ya they will take over the garden if not dug up completely...


  wat exactly you mean by take over the garden 4U?
  im plannin on doin tatrs next year tho  so this is new to me an interested in it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2009)

Patatoes are tubers..and keep multiplying...the chicken wire keeps them from spredding..and also keeps the moles  and other Rodants away..I did patatoes years ago in me Moms garden..and i swear you can still dig patatoes up:giggle:  thats when i learned of the tires..hope this helps


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2009)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> very interesting 4u. u never cease to amaze me. thanks. harvest @ what time? when foiliage dies back?


 


they can be Harvested anytime really..i just wait till fall and or have 6 tires stacked..the ones on the Bottom will be bigger  as you know


----------



## zipflip (Jul 16, 2009)

thats interestin 4U.  im a have to scrounge me up some old tires now for next years spud grow lol.
  thanks for sharin the idea

may also be some good cover fro puttin sum MJ inthe garden next year too. a ring of stacks of old tires all bout 5 ft high each stack surroundin teh girls...?  hmmm


----------



## greendave (Jul 21, 2009)

Finally in a place with enough room for a garden, 'bout three acres out the back. got a few calves on there but will fence a bit of for the garden. three big raised beds should be more than enough. been keeping an eye on this thread and good job all round. our spring starts in sept so its not too far off. just wondering, i've got a few seeds that are meant to b the biggest tomato's you can get. would i be best to sprout a few a bit early and protect them till the season starts? wondering the same bout my grass too.... its often said here " in by grand final day (last weekend in sep) and out by april fools...   Ant other aussie here?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jul 21, 2009)

hiya GD. yeah start whatever you want early indoors then move out 4 the season. its best to start ur MJ inside & get em to where they show sex (around 12"/6 wks) then u dont have to worry about males spreading their pollen. this is IMO best option then the girls have a great chance @ making it from storms & animals. do start a GJ for us & we will like ya more...j/k lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

:ciao:  *GD*..   sounds like ya got ya a good piece of Land...They are some Aussies  here but aint seen them around for a while..September is the start of Fall here..and like *Docfish  *said  start everything inside and transfer to the outdoors when big enough to fight off the elamenets..share with us here if ya like and we can help  the best we can..enjoy you Hobby me friend


take care and be safe


----------



## cubby (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome GD, keep us posted on your progress it sounds like you have a nice set up there.
Hey 4U2, I like your mound and drip emmiter system you got. I use raised beds and soaker hoses but think your set up would probably work better for delivering fertilizer to just the plants as opposed to what I'm doing now wich is fertilizing the whole garden bed.
I just harvested my first tomatos (not counting my cherry tomatos, been harvesting those for 2+ weeks). I got 3 better boy hybrids and 2 striped german, as well as 6 romas. Cooked them up yeseterday in a pasta sauce, boy where they good. Can't wait till the harvest gets into full swing. I should be doing my first major harvest of peppers by the end of the week.
I love growing my own, regardless of what it is.
Good luck and good gardening.


----------



## meds4me (Jul 21, 2009)

Thoght i'd drop in here for a few..heres a pic of this yrs garden. This place never had one so double dug with manure and other goodies. drip system for watering.
The tom's are 5' easy and showing some fruit now (green of course) already going to move the whole she-bang next year due to too much shade.
I'll also be making my own "green house" outta pvc pipe and fittings and covered with ground cloth to kepp the 100 plus temps at bay..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

:ciao:  everyone...


*cubby*....I started useing drip systems years ago for a few reasons..one you mentioned..I want only the plants to get fed..and also find I do less weeding  when the dirt  around doesnt get  wet..and saves on water consumption:aok:  I move my crops around in here..so I dont always have tomatoes in same area...last summer it was Pumkin  and corn  and only 1 MJ  plant in a container..I also had raised beds at old house do to rocky ground..i loved those as well..many bennafits..how about some updated pics?

*meds4me*..i am getting toms on  but still green..this washington weather is been real nice  this summer huh?  and i dont see a chance of rain for atleast anoth week:yay:  cant make out the pic that well due to the chain fence..but see a lot of green

*Zipflip*????  any new things in you Garden?


*Docfish*????  whats ya got  growing outside?  throw it up:lama:


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jul 21, 2009)

4u here yah go http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42270


----------



## meds4me (Jul 21, 2009)

*4u* : Yup 100 plus heat all week and trying to keep everything happy is a *JOB* , but hey its all good xcept living in this furnace.... 
crappy pics due to cell phone pics. One day i hope to have a real camera instaed of these multi-func shizzle devices.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 21, 2009)

yup!!  finally got few tom's startin to put out an flowers everywhere and basically they growin all outward now an not so much up.
  forgot to grab pix today when was out there but will tomorrow im sure.
  i wish my mj would grow this good. im bout say heck wit it an just plant a few girls among the tom's next year if i can get a fence up at least maybe.
  got a few peppers comin in finally too.
  on my second round of radishes. onions goin good  and my beets are just monsters too.
  i just mixed blood bone and kelp meal lime and powder egg shells in everything before planting and since i've hit everythin wit fish emulsions 5-1-1
and the last feeding on the toms i added some my liquid Kool Bloom to the fish emulsions and wow they shot out liek they got dosed wit some steroids :hubba: lol
 pix tomorrow guys.


----------



## cubby (Jul 22, 2009)

My updated garden pics.
Pic 1: This is my sweet pepper raised bed. I put the lawwn chair in the back to give an idea of the plants hieght. I don't usually have that chair there, staring at that fence is not my idea of enjoying the garden.
Pic2: Can't see to well because of the foliage and peppers still being the same color, but there are plenty of peppers growing in there.
Pic 3: These are my better boy hybrids. Still green obviously but plenty healthy, and lots of them.
Pic 4: Tjis is a German striped tom. It dose'nt look very large in the pic but it's about the size of a baseball.
Pic 5: These are my romas. Probably my favorite for canning. They make great sause.
Pic 6: More large toms.
Pic 7: My chili peppers and onions in a raised bed.
Pic 8: My tomato garden in the greenhouse fame. Bell pepper garden in the background, my MJ plants in the foreground. Thier NL, I believe they've reached thier full hieght and are now starting to fill out.
Pic 9: General pic of side garden.
Pic 10: More MJ, orphaned hostas in pots on the ground, grape vines cover the fence. The grapes attract dozens of cardinals, (the birds not the ball players).
Pic 11: MJ standind tall and happy in the garden.


----------



## meds4me (Jul 22, 2009)

Tom's and cantalopes are comin along nicely. Cantalopes are actually taking over the corn and herb's. Had to harvest the basil/thyme/oregano last nite due to the cant's being so active. Some 40 flower heads showing baby cant's ! Tom's are the same over a dozen plants and going to have serious crop there...


----------



## meds4me (Jul 22, 2009)

pictures


----------



## zipflip (Jul 22, 2009)

1st 3 shots are of some my beef steak Toms..  and some flowers and one the toms startin o the vines. got 4 other ones just bout same size. and a bunch load of tiny ones poppin out everywhere.
  i have to say im impressed wit myself for a 1st time vegie gardener. lol

4th shot is of my zuchini

5th is of my small cucumber patch. had a bunch that never came up for some reason. 

6TH shot is of my beets and peppers in the row behind the beets.
  anyone have any idea as to why my bell peppers all of em have looked all droopy they whole lives so far? is this normal for them. plus they was [planted same time as the toms but are far more puny/runty lol :confused2: lol there a few tiny peppers startin on them tho. mopst all them  have starts or flowers at least on em. but tehy just so tiny the plants...?

7th shot is just the garden as a whole.
  i got some roma toms. 6 them and various bell peppers all over the place to fill in spots lol.  I LOVE PEPPERS MMMMMM i like to eat em like apples even.
 got sum onions sum corn some strawberries on one corner, not in pic tho.
  sum scatteredd basil and marigolds around border of garden on 2 sides, radishes, have 2 random types melon, but cannot for the life of me remembre wat kind mellon. they around the zuchini sumwhere so tehy all look same to me as of yet.   
 an out a whole row of carrot seeds sewed only bout 10 came up was all.   dangit. i like carrots too. lol


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jul 22, 2009)

where?


----------



## cubby (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey zip, 
   Your garden looks pretty good. I don't see anything wrong with your peppers. Mine are a little over two feet tall but I started mine inside in the early spring. As long as they get enough water and sunshine they'll do fine. I like your assortment. 
   Good luck and good growing.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks cubby!!
  yeah i had a later start than i wanted wit my peppers. i did start them same time indoors as my toms tho ..



> I don't see anything wrong with your peppers


 they dont seem quite a bit droopy to you? or do they naturally suppose to look this way?
  im a have to google round on growin pepers.  thats the only thing i hadnt done really.  most i've found so far said that tey like a constant feeding and dig peat like soil most.  so when i planted them i did peat moss compost, and potting soil(organic) blood bone kelp meal and lime. and been ferting wit fish emul 5-1-1 every two weeks or so. been gettin rain onaverage every 3-4 days. and decent rains too. but water if needed wit sprinklers.
  i got so many kinds bell pepeprs too. kaleidescopes calif bells, some that are called black bells:confused2: lol  and few other diff kinds i cant remember.  all i know is tehy all diff sorted colors. 
  but you got red TOMS already huh?
  i cant wait todo the measuring of the largest TOM of the year tho. :hubba:  
  gonna have to look into sum tomato bloom boosters now.  
  you use anythin special for ya toms cubby?


----------



## 420benny (Jul 22, 2009)

Howdy! zip, don't fret your peppers. I fancy myself a pretty good gardener and I am hit or miss with peppers, no matter what I do, or which bed I try them in. They humble me. This year's challenges are the leaves are turned upside down and some of the peppers are rotting when half ripe. Do you all know what a fused blossom is? Tomatoes do it. Two or more flowers are pollinated right next to each other and the fruit grows as one. You can get monster tomatoes. I have one on a mortgage lifter. I hope it takes off. They tend to be ugly because it's usually three sided with distinct lobes, scars, etc. But, for giant mater contests, they rule! I saw one last year that was bigger than the judging chart it sat on. It won!


----------



## cubby (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey Zip,
   If your peppers are going 3-4 days between watering that may be the reason they are a bit droopy. I water mine every couple of days or they will get droopy and the leaves kind of curl. But my peppers are in raised beds so deep watering isn't as benificial. The best piece of advice I can give on this is water a little more often and watch what happens. Peppers are pretty forgiving, they can be de all droopy and bad looking and a couple hours after a good watering they hop right up and look like they never were stessed at all.
As far as additives to my garden soil, I don't do anything special. My raised beds are filled with peat moss, composted cow manuer, top soil, and the previous years garden leavings composted over the winter. I don't add any additional fertilizers. I watch my tomatos really good to make sure they don't get any kind of blight, if they do I bag that up and toss it in the trash. If you put blight riddled tomato leaving in your compost pile it will over winter and infect the soil next year. 
Good luck with your garden, you'll really appreciate the spoils of you labor the first time you bite into your own veggies.
Take care.
I went back and looked at your first pic, with the big tom, and after taking a good look at the peppers in the lower left corner I would say they deffinetly need more water. How much sun do they get? Peppers ,like tomatos, need alot of sun and plenty of water to thrive.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 23, 2009)

> you'll really appreciate the spoils of you labor the first time you bite into your own veggies.


i have so far on the radishes. and bout ready to pull the second round too. 
  i read sumwhere basically that peppers liek more acidic /peaty type soil structure and says to never let em dry out completely as they luv water. you are right cubby thats prolly wats up. just gotta water them more im sure.
 thanks


benny





> Do you all know what a fused blossom is?


 nope but it sure sounds interesting to see..
 wats a mortgage lifter :huh: 


> This year's challenges are the leaves are turned upside down


 i noticed teh leaves on sum my toms doin teh same thing   :confused2:


----------



## 420benny (Jul 23, 2009)

zip, Mortgage Lifter is the name of an heirloom tomato. The story goes that a guy sold tomatoes from his garden and made so much money off this variety that he paid off his mortgage with the profits. They are a red beefsteak type and very tasty. It is hard to get a pic as the mater is growing under a bunch of stalks and leaves. Let me have another look. Maybe my pepper problem is not enough water. I will water again and watch the leaves.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 24, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> My updated garden pics.
> Pic 1: This is my sweet pepper raised bed. I put the lawwn chair in the back to give an idea of the plants hieght. I don't usually have that chair there, staring at that fence is not my idea of enjoying the garden.
> Pic2: Can't see to well because of the foliage and peppers still being the same color, but there are plenty of peppers growing in there.
> Pic 3: These are my better boy hybrids. Still green obviously but plenty healthy, and lots of them.
> ...


 

Urban Gardening at it's finest Cubby. . 

your nl's look very nice also. how many hours of daylight do you have now? is it 15? if so, i would say at least another month, month and a half b4 flowering begins.

i have a short flowering season. i need to research some strains for my region, for outdoors. i have vegged all my outdoor plants inside, since there was still snow on the ground. thats a must here with unknowns.

i took some garden shots today. got to do some resizing b4 i can upload.

very nice on all fronts indeed...


----------



## zipflip (Jul 24, 2009)

finaly flowers all over the garden startin on everythin
1ST 2 PIX --- are just sum random flowers in the garden

3 & 4 --- the big yellow flowers are two zuchini flowers

5TH & 6TH --- are sum baby tomatoe action goin on all over them. :hubba:  are they suppose to look dried out at the bottoms of the baby ones.  thats not blossom rot is it? 

7TH & 8TH --- are some full body shots of my toms
9TH --- is one the romas i brought back to life after they were given to me practically dead. LOL

10th is one row of assorted bells(pepps)
11th is my biggest pepper so far. 
12th is one of the leaves turned upside down on it. a few diff pepps are doin this.
 who was it again that just mentioned of this upside down leaves on they peppers...?  is this wat yours are doin too?


----------



## IRISH (Jul 24, 2009)

very nice garden zip. . my bells have'nt produced as of yet. yours look great. have you harvested any squash yet? i have the smooth yellow squash, and they are coming on nicely.

i fried up some yellow squash, green 'maters, and bluegill fillets last eve. mmm , mmm, good.  .

carry on...


----------



## zipflip (Jul 24, 2009)

ive harvested from my garden yet were raishes and im bout to pulll the second batch this year again. 
  that one big bell... lol  when i bought it on clearance at walmart or somewhere i think, it already had the pepper growin on it. lol it was bout size or a large marble.  all the others are just now finally showin buds for ppeppers(term? :confused2: )  
  bluegill fillets....!!!  man i aint had bluegil in ages. everywhere ya can catch em round here they so dang lil. and they bite one after another. and none are bigger than a small hamburger bun.
  i so wanna find a spot i can catch 1-2 lb gills all day long, or even sum crappie i'll settle for :hubba:


----------



## meds4me (Jul 27, 2009)

first pic is of my "girls ; second is tom's and cantalopes which are taken over the garden. Going to have atleast 30 plus cant's and a dozen tom plants producing more than i want !


----------



## zipflip (Jul 28, 2009)

> first pic is of my "girls ; second is tom's and cantalopes which are taken over the garden


  did ya forget to post the pix, m4m?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 28, 2009)

:ciao:   my  garden...and containers..


----------



## IRISH (Jul 28, 2009)

things we found in our garden last evening... ...

pesky wabbit(s)...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 28, 2009)

Ugh Oh Irish, looks like you have a veggie bandit. lol


----------



## cubby (Jul 28, 2009)

How did you get the bunnies, Seed or clones?


----------



## IRISH (Jul 28, 2009)

:farm: :rofl: ^...

there were three, as far as my hunting dog could tell anyway. did'nt even save me a nugget.:holysheep: ...


don't get your knickers in a bunch, we fed 'em, and covered 'em back up, as you can see in one of the pics.

only jk'ing...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 29, 2009)

Ya gotta let them fatten up a little on your garden before they hit the pot buddy...not much meat there yet


----------



## IRISH (Aug 10, 2009)

lets see here. largest tomatoe?

these are big boys coming on...

updating our garden pics in a moment. wanna burn one. lol...Irish...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks *Irish*..Ill run  a snap some of my  garden  after we burn This:bong:  and pass:bong1:  to *Irish*   be right back:bolt::watchplant:


----------



## zipflip (Aug 10, 2009)

i was think the same thing sum time today gettin sum snaps the toms.  i must have liek 200 tomatoes or more on just my 8 beef steak plants.    these beefsteaks suppose to grow this huge ?

they like the fattest bushes for toms i ever seen in my life LOL.

other day i went out and tehy so big an wide that i never even noticed they was falen over on they sides and growin outward. thsi was for over two weeks.
  i mean how can you not notice a plant falls completely over on its side taht its so bushey LOL.
  but i put stakes in ground and pulled em back up.  them wimpy tomato cages i got for them erly on are a joke for these things. 
 tehre over a dozen tomatoes growin squished within the cage wit all the billion branches LOL. 
  im hoestly worried they'll get squished in no time really.
  thinkin of takin a cutter and snippin the cages off them and riggin up somethin else for them.
  any DIY ideas for the ultimate tomatoe cages guys?
  for next year im talkin.  definately gona have to build a 100 times larger deal tahn regular tom cages LOL>


----------



## IRISH (Aug 10, 2009)

4u2 musta got lost in a haze of smoke. lol. back at ya. your turn...:bong1: ...

i just came in from loading my row boat in my van, so's i can go fishing in the morning. also, am getting some white rhino x bubblegum clones from a buddy tomorrow. .

these clones look very, very nice bros'. i'm stoked. thats good karma coming back, ya know? ...

i use the cages myself zip. i know what you mean. .


----------



## zipflip (Aug 10, 2009)

es :huh:  do you build ya own or buy them?  im just tryin get ideas for next years garden.  
  either that or im goin wit alot smaller tomatoes only  LOL.



> i know what you mean.


you grow the beefsteaks too IRISH?

these things are just bahemoths. and they grow like 2-3 inches per day sometimes more it seems. and tehy just dont stop for nothing. 
 my peppers look like lil dudes standin under some redwood seqoias(so?) them giant trees.
  they have literally moved they way iinto the two rows on either side them.
  my poor peppers aint gettin crap for sun hardly no more too.
    my biggest tomatoe i saw few days ago is already lil bigger than baseball size. just under is average down to golf ball size.  i gonna have so many i wont know wat to do wit them all 
    can we discuss sales/sellin of tomatoes on here? :rofl:


----------



## IRISH (Aug 10, 2009)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## IRISH (Aug 10, 2009)

see post 335 zip. those the same cages you use? notice how the vine is fallen over the side, and still growing? those tomatoes are bigger than baseballs. i'll show you softball size tomatoes AGAIN, this year.  ...

come on....wheres the pics???


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2009)

so sorry  *IRISH*..i did get caught in my :bong:  I promise some great pics of me garden tomarrow.  My Beafstakes are allready softballs..and a grape tomato plant that has more fruit on one plant then ive ever seen..Just wrote on sticky note..so  ill see ya all tomarrow after work..:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2009)

*zip*..i use rebar  pounded in ground  and tied to cage for added support...the cages dont hold a good tom plant..so reinforcement is needed IMO..I also use bamboo stakes  and wood strips i cutt..ill show tomarrow..Goodnight my friend


----------



## cubby (Aug 11, 2009)

This year I'm Staking my toms and pinching off all the suckers. But most years I use cages as well. My cages are made from the heavy gage wire grids used for re-enforceing concrete foundations. I just cut it in 3 foot X 6 foot sections and bend it into a tube and bend the cut ends over to keep it closed. The size of the grid is large enough to put your hand through and pick your first toms. And the wire is strong enough to hold up the largest of tomato plants. These things are like tomato cages on steroids. 
They also work great for vining plants like cucumbers, snowpeas, gourds, and even mellons, with support,( I use womens nylons tied like a hammock).
Garden on.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 11, 2009)

:ciao:  *cubby*..i use those for peas  they do work great..


*IRISH  **Zip*...here ya go  sorry  for yesturday..


----------



## 420benny (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice pics! I love the plant behind the owl in pic 9. What is that? I see you have your readiness shelter plan going. I need to keep going on mine. You never know, especially this year.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 12, 2009)

wth 4u  you get up on a ladder just to take a arial view shot? LOL
  nice shot tho !

irish<<  them the same exact cages im usin but lets just say teh plants are all each like 20 times the size the cages. :hubba:

i went out an looked at em today and in the middle the cages tehy all just packed dense wit toms an branches etc.
  ah heck an i forgot the camera inside an got lazy so tomorrow i'll get some shots. or try an remember anyway LOL.
  you'll see wat i mean guys. i aint playin i got some monsters :hubba:  

if i wanted to remove the cages form them at all right now i'd literally have to snip every section of wire to the cage and remove it by sections LOL.
  i might end up havin to do just that as there toms even growin in the center the cage gettin squished while they fattening wit the dense stalks etc.

biggest branch i saw today was bigger in thickness tahn a bratwurst.
  the main stalks look liek trees.

4u i aint seen your mother ya put in the cage lately but i think my toms are beatin her in size anyway :hubba: 
or actually i'd say they all the size that MJ plant ya got in ya shelter in the middle of the three. prolly bigger even  not sure 
its just a damn shame i couldnt have some girls growin right amongst them toms , especially tehy way they growin.  i could only iagin how my mj would grow if wit them wowsaz!!

iknow i know enough talk an lets see pix. well its dark now so gonna have to wait til mornin at least LOL


----------



## IRISH (Aug 12, 2009)

sheeese & rice. this is where the grow show is at, over in largest tomatoe comp.:hubba:  ...

you are a respected man in my house 4u2. those are some beauties fo sure. . i also would love to see the caged girl. heres my quarter.:bong1: ...

you are too zip. . for your first big garden, you get the trophy for best new grower in the garden grow show. :farm: here, hold this.:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2009)

Okay friends here is some pics on my mother plant ..she is the one in the middle of my MJ line..  and a link to her thread  so you can see her from beginning for those that didnt catch the beginning
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41691


Happy Growing everyone..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Very nice pics! I love the plant behind the owl in pic 9. What is that? I see you have your readiness shelter plan going. I need to keep going on mine. You never know, especially this year.


 


Hello *benny*...  maybe should break that chain  and scoot on over..or like UKgirl  said  bring the holder of the leash..lol..that plant is my  massbucket..from  *massproduccers*  coco buckets..placed out last April..she is my favorite..even tho only 5 feet tall...many colas:hubba:   have a great day my friend:bolt::bong:


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30181&page=20


----------



## IRISH (Aug 12, 2009)

holy schmoley 4u2.:hubba: . did she eat the fencing?  :bong: ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2009)

:rofl:  yes *IRISH  *she did..I gave up  trying to contain her..lol..  lets see how she does...shall we?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 25, 2009)

took me while to get round to it i know but i dont get quite as excited bout the vegie garden as i do the girls :hubba:
  but the first 2 pix are of how i was sayin how they toppled over sideways and been growing outward since LOL
im just gonna say hek wit it an let em go. there no toms touchin the ground anyway. besides, when i reached to pull the cage strait back up again to try an prop it somehow i could here stalks twisting almost made a noise where theywas gonna start to snap off, so...  :confused2:

  i did get 3 red toms tho already. and another plant thats been gettin longest sun of the day is gonna have bout a dozen in a wek or so ready to pik too.
  and dayum was they good toms hey.
 i literally bit into it like i was eatin a soft peach and wow it had flavor!!    im so use to buyin my tomatoes and eatin tomatoe ion food in restaraunts etc which all taste like wet toilet paper (nothin/bland)
 but wow. mmm  i got the munchies an lookin at the 3rd pic is makin me wanna eat the last one right now. LOL
hold on...
 3rd shot tom's
and the rest the pix are of my weird zuchinis oh and one shot the normal ones. lol
  anyone ever see a zuchini like these before? LOL
  look like giant lima beans. 

and the last pic is one the cucumbers tahts startin to do same thing as teh zuchinis.  
:confused2:  is this becuz of a deficiency of sorts by chance?

either way the normal cucumbers i ate already were delish also.
 oh man i wish i had a garden throwin out toms and cucumbers etc all year round.
  didnt get shots of the bells either oops.  but my chocolate bells are all comin in now too. 2-3 per plant tho the plants are all only bout foot high the choc ones.
  all the others teh kaleidescopes and sweet bells an CA bels are botu 2-2.5 ft tall maybe lil more and still just startin to show tiny peppers comin in anywhere from 4-6 per plant  :hubba:


----------



## cubby (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow Zip,
 Those toms look like shrubs. Are'nt those fresh picked toms great? Sorry I can't help you as far your curly zukes, I'm not really a gourd grower.
  This past Sunday I canned 26 quarts of tomatoes and harvested about 30 of my bell peppers. I have some pics in the thread garden shots. My pepper plants got so tall and heavy with with peppers that I had to put rebar cages around them, first time I've ever had to do that. My onions seem to be comming along pretty good to. I'm planning on canning up 5-6 quarts of salsa within the next couple days.
   Take care and good gardening.:farm:


----------



## IRISH (Aug 26, 2009)

nice pull cubby.:hubba: .

zip, your zucchini looks to be inbred. . kidding bro. it does look as if it is crossbred with spaghetti squash. were they grown next to the cukes? could be a cross between the two.

we had spaghetti squash one year, next to the butternut squash, and they crossed. it was a green striped butternut.

nice toms. fat, and juicy.

check out my round cukes.  . these are some toms, jalapenos, wax beans, cukes, bell pepper, and cherry toms.

edit- carrots from our garden also...

and thats whats for dinner.:hubba:  along with hot buttered biscuits, and a steak. tomorrow's menu, is deep fried fish, yellow squash, and fried green 'maters. man, i could live off that...Irish...


----------



## zipflip (Aug 26, 2009)

> Wow Zip,
> Those toms look like shrubs


 i know huh?  but trust me they not man.  they huge and tehy all like grew into one another.
  i even pulled 2 a while back cuz i knew id run out room and even wit the measly 6 i have in that row they still like eating each other. and literally i cant see jack for light thru them when one one side. its liek a hedge fence man.
  i'll go try an get sum better pix showin they actuall size today later on. they toppled over literally layin sideways and started to grow out ward and then all up inside each other.
  i go out an look at them an try to think of sortin them out an i just laff in hopelessness.  LOL 
  but oh yeah them fresh garden toms are wonderful.
  and i never used any sort of chems on em not once .  all organic soil ammendments and fish emulsions grow and bloom forms and some cal-mag unless thats chemicals(calmag) ?



> zip, your zucchini looks to be inbred. . kidding bro. it does look as if it is crossbred with spaghetti squash. were they grown next to the cukes? could be a cross between the two.


 i cant recall for sure wat kinds of squash i planted. i got a couple envelopes wit like 6 diff kinds and i got yellow ones and the green ones and super dark green ones almost black lookin.
 and one weird melon. i'll have to get hold my grandmother an see wat strain(?) tehy all are if she even remembers.
  so if its crossed wit a spaghetti squash would the guts be like a spaghetti squash then? and teh outside appearance of a regular ?  LOL 



> we had spaghetti squash one year, next to the butternut squash, and they crossed. it was a green striped butternut


 man that is crazy hey. LOL  i never knew that ya could cross pollinate vegies like squash wit other breeds of like phenos or watever ya call it like ya was sayin diff type squashs  crossing...
  tat neat as hell.
  how bout crossin melons? is that doable?  liek say a watermelon and a honeydew...
  i so love honeydew but imagine onw the size of a wtermelon...    that'd be sweet.

i was just watchin sum youtube vids on growin giant pumpkins and holy cow guys. i believe i am so gonna try me a giant pumpkin next year.
 i got from now til next spring to learn the tricks of the trade and prepare etc.

who's with me on a giant pumpkin growing contest next year?
i know iwill be here still so if anyones with me., hey we got all winter to reserch the art of growin giant pumpkins :hubba:
  but tehy was talkin bout cross pollinating pumpkins  and i wondered taht of other vegies as well.  hmmm
  how bout giant melons :hubba:


WATERMELONS! :rofl:

dam irish pass me a plate of that there.  holy cow im a go whip up a steak at 5 am now LOL

edit:
oh wat bout my cucumber in last pic. can those cross breed wit zuchinis or any other wierd vegie to get that curled tail on it too?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 26, 2009)

Here you go Zip 

hXXp://www.eatnineghost.com/heart-shape-cucumber/

eace:


----------



## zipflip (Aug 26, 2009)

wow!  i have to say *NOW THAT IS GNARLY !!!*

I AM SO GONNA TRY THIS NEXT YEAR ON SOMETHING SOMEHOW.
   caps oops lol

thanks for that link HIE
  ya see them square melons? LOL  thats sweet as hek.
  wat'll they think of next lol

i wondr if ya could do that somehow wit a mj bud growing on a plant?
only prob id see is mold. or maybe making a wire and nylon stocking materal and a mold ......  HMMMM
  im a sit an think on this for a bit .lol

just think. giva ya special lady a nice big heart shape bud for valentines day...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> who's with me on a giant pumpkin growing contest next year?
> i know iwill be here still so if anyones with me., hey we got all winter to reserch the art of growin giant pumpkins :hubba:
> but tehy was talkin bout cross pollinating pumpkins and i wondered taht of other vegies as well. hmmm
> how bout giant melons :hubba:
> ...


 

Im in :lama:  i normally grow GIANT pumkins in my Garden for the County fair  contest..I had 3rd two years ago..1 pumkin was 520lbs  and another was 460..didnt grow this year  as ya can see why..as for watermellons..I tried..they dont do well for me here..That  one zuccuinie(sp)  looks like a shoe  :rofl:..a few years back  befor i started takeing pics..i had a cucumber  that was almost  4lbs  looked like a zuccini...didnt taste well  but  did grow  wierd..well off to check garden..take care and be safe


----------



## zipflip (Aug 26, 2009)

> 1 pumkin was 520lbs and another was 460..


  wowsa.
  now honestly here. are giant pumpkins all in the breed you grow or is it truly taht you take any ol pumpkin seed and that its a matter of how you grow it? 
remember now im just now startin to have the idea of this so no knowledge of anythin for me as of yet. lol
  i got the perfect spot for it too tho.


haha...   it seems everytime i log onto mp here im either smokin a joint bowl etc and or grabbin or eating a tomato crrot or slicin a cucumber etc. everytime i check this thread lately i seem to get teh crave for somethin vegie LOL.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 1, 2009)

Just a quik update...My garden is doing well..the weather here is still nice..so have not put cover over my Ladies..Maybe few weeks..enjoy your day everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## zipflip (Sep 1, 2009)

> My garden is doing well


  i'd say so.  :aok:  :48:  
  wak n bake for me here.
  my garden looks pretty rough man. i lost couple whole plants to total blosseom end rot on all the toms.
  heres a shot of one i tore up. i still got way plenty toms left on all the others to where i wont know wat to do witthem all the way it is. LOL
  i think next year im a do two or three of them tomatoe trees or the same beef steak ones and just focus on them three vs havin too many like now 
  prolly gonna have to add bunch lime this fall to give some calcium to the soil which is wats causin end rot im guessin. cal deficience, NO?

my cucumbers are all bout pretty much done now too same for teh zukes etc.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 13, 2009)

*carrot Ménage à trois*

:hubba:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 22, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> *carrot Ménage à trois*
> 
> :hubba:




Got power lines over them?:hubba:

 Funny Looking Carrots must of had some Hard ground to form that way..


----------



## zipflip (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah it wasnt tilled down deep enuff. that an when i laid the seeds out i laid out way too many nor did i thin them as they grew in either lol.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 22, 2009)

Suppose to be Cherrie Tomato's but the tag is a lie. Walmart specials.

1. 4 plant
2. about 9/16 OD
3. 1/2 OD 
 Some tasty tomato's


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 22, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> yeah it wasnt tilled down deep enuff. that an when i laid the seeds out i laid out way too many nor did i thin them as they grew in either lol.




Be glad you can till your ground.!

I have adobbie and you can't till it nor can you dig it with out lots of water and Cracks are deep and long.

1. pix is of my drive way.
2. pix is next to my tomato's box as u can see that there is enough water.
 I Know when I pull those plants the roots Won't be to far into the ground if that.

I hate Adobbie


----------

